# The Official likes and Dislikes thread for Secret Reaper 2012!



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

Dear Secret Reaper, I have been bad this year.

dislikes- cutesy, happy, kitcheney, cooking, kidsey, gorey

likes- scary, haunted house, cemetery, and always unusual


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Likes:
I’ll be having a theme party and a witches party this year. Our Halloween party this year is Scary Tales but I can’t really think of anything I need for it. But our theme for next year will be Carnevil and I haven’t picked up anything yet for that theme. Anything circus/carnival related would be great. A burned copy of _Carnival Arcane_ by Midnight Syndicate would be awesome or any creepy carnival music. I’ll be having a Medicine Man show so I’ve been looking for old medical bottles or tins. Homemade or thrift shop finds are wonderful and much appreciated.

I also like Halloween tablecloths, dish towels, old lace curtains, creepy cloth, etc. The main area I’ve been working on this year is outside lighting for my cemetery, particularly the green lawn stakes. I have two but I’m hoping to pick up some more closer to Halloween.

Anything Halloween related is fine with me. Skulls, skeletons, bats, rats, spiders……but the main thing I want is for my Reaper to have fun!!

Dislikes:
Too cutesy or excessive gore. Also, please don’t ship any candy or edibles; I’m afraid it will melt with our Fl heat and humidity.

_<edit 7/22>_ 
More likes:
Halloween jewelry - necklaces, earrings (pierced), rings, pins...especially witch related.
Flicker light bulbs, candelabra base - need 6 for my chandelier but any amount is fine.
Props I've always liked but don't have - Big Mouth Billy Bones (skeleton fish on plaque), mummified cat, Spirit's large rat with the fat belly and a striking snake (I know it's more than our limit but you never know what you'll find at a garage sale).
Large witchy looking toad.
Spell book, homemade.
Pumpkin spiced coffee - looked high & low last year, couldn't find any.
ooooh, if my Reaper is one of our talented, artistic members would really love carnival signs/posters like: "Freaks, Geeks, and Shrieks", Amazonian Arachnid, Fiji Mermaid, Rare White Bat, African Pygmy Skeleton, Dr Zulu's Voodoo Dolls, Cannibal Clowns, Snake Lady, Egyptian Mummy Man, Dog Face Boy......these are some of my 'exhibits' I'll be having.
and on the wee chance I get Terra as my Reaper, a witch tombstone would be awesome. 

More dislikes:
Not a fan of the movie characters - Jason, Freddie, Saw, etc.

Most important of all, remember to Have Fun!!! Hopefully, this gives you plenty of ideas to choose from and if you get really, truly stuck....can never go wrong with a Starbucks gift card for pumpkin lattes.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I like repro or real vintage stuff, blow molds, Ben Cooper/Collegeville costumes & masks, vampire & mummy anything, cats, oh heck, I'd be happy with pretty much anything anyone sends! I just enjoying getting & opening that box!!

Not a fan of too cute & the same goes for edibles with me too, it's been 100 degrees here, things like candies or even candles will probably melt in transit or on my doorstep. I'm not in FL but it's still be hellishly hot here. In fact, it's probably been cooler in FL than here in MD!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Likes:

Vintage items Beistle cut out paper decorations, blow molds, motionettes, skeletons, tombstones, creatures of the night bats, cats, rats oh ya and I like pumpkins HAHAHA. We do a large haunt one side is a classic spooky cemetery with witches dwelling in it. The other side is a pumpkin patch of blow molds and foam molds. Indoors its motionettes animated moving figures, Beistles of all types on the walls and Nightmare Before Christmas bobble heads and etc items. I am a huge fan on Disneys Haunted Mansion and items that match that style of haunt. Anything you get me I will love

Dislikes: I tossed out the gore and blood a few years ago so no body parts...unless they have been de-meated and dried in the desert sun  I dont sparkle so I dont like my decor and vampires to do the same 

I really am an easy one to please no doubt


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Likes:

Witches! Definitely have a thing for witches here. Retro/Vintage items - "real" or reproduction. Huge soft spot in my cold, dark heart for handmade - if it's a product of your hands and creativity, I will love it.

Just about anything Halloween is going to make me smile. 

Dislikes:

Not a gore fan. A little is ok, but I'm far more spooky creepy than gory. (Well, unless its Edward Gorey we're talking about)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

As pm'd to bethene


We're planning a 'witch's tea party' for my 5 year old and her friends. THIS is outside my comfort zone, so anything cute and/or fun for decor, party favors, etc would be most lovely. Other than that, most anything fall oriented will work well in the haunt and I can never get enough of those child safe carving knives...


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Likes: Gothic, cemetery stuff, gargoyles, bats, witch/witch's cupboard stuff, skulls, scowling jack-o-lanterns,,,about anything, really. We love to create a spooky atmosphere. 
Dislikes: excessively gory (no gooey/bloody entrails - our cats bring us enough of those), movie character stuff (Mike Myers, etc.), clowns, cutesy/country

We will love whatever we get - this is going to be so much fun. We can't wait to shop for our victim!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm going with a gothic carnival theme for the yard haunt this year. Technically, the aim is Victorian gothic carnival, but I'll settle for period-ish by the big night. I have to restock my Halloween snack bar and add on prizes for the prop midway games. I also need to figure out substitutes for flags/penants and all sorts of goodies to fill space. I have tons of lighting equipment but am severely lacking in finishing pieces like ribbons and signage. I also plan on expanding upon dollar store lenticular portraits and plastic busts for some optical illusions on the freak show posters. 

Gore is a no go and I'm not aiming for cute, either. I'd prefer not to receive clown stuff as it freaks me out and I already have my one clown prop planned. I dread constructing it but know it will really help pull the design together.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Likes: medieval, gargoyles, skeletons, pumpkins, vintage decor like blowmolds and motionettes, or anything vintage looking. I like unique props, homemade or put together from store-bought items.

Outdoors, I rotate themes: pirates this year, carnival next year - could use music for carnival theme. Also working on western and medieval themes for future. I know, too many themes...

I decorate inside like a haunted house - the dining table and living room with mostly with items from thrift stores and yard sales, so that is perfectly fine with me! 

Planning on making a mad scientist lab in the guest bathroom. I have been trying to find those strands of green mini lights that Walgreens sells, but my store never has in stock. 

Dislikes: not excessively gory, and not too cutesy. Can't have anything scented due to allergies. Don't need movies.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, might as well add mine while I am at it! 
LOVE anything with witches, potion bottles, spellbooks,brooms, any creepy thing that goes with them,, 
do a cemetery, so anything that fits there,ground breaker, ghosts, skulls, skellys,home made led pillar candles, bats,pumpkins am going to expand the spider area, so anything related to that, webs, spiders, egg sacks, spider victim, etc, 
Want to re do my were wolf, and maybe add another, not sure what would go with those, but if you have any ideas for the area, (or if you want to make one and ship it to me lol) 
would love colored led spot lights, or black lights for the haunt,not incandescant (SP?) maybe blue flood lights 
anything animated or to be used to make animation 
LOVE, LOVE homemade and one of a kind, garage sale and thrift store finds are great too, 

http://pinterest.com/betheneg/halloween/ here is my pinterest halloween board, I have just random stuff on there that draws my attention
other than that I am pretty flexible, love scary and creepy , not too bloody, basically just love any thing Halloween!  
dislike gore, and over cutsie, movies and movie guys (Jason, Freddy, etc)


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK, Likes - Doing a witch's bookshelf, so anything that will work on that; Spell-books, potions, bottles, ingredients, wands, artifacts, runes, white sage etc etc. and always ravens and crows. Doing indoor this year, so not so much outdoor, but won't complain. Outdoor wise, my theme is a lost woods cemetery. Old type cemetery. Love homemade, candles, Gothic and classic looks.

Dislikes - not into gore or bloody, like the power of imagination over shock. Not a fan of zombies ( I know, sacrilege to some, but I think it is overdone right now, sorry). Not a huge fan of movie types such as Freddie, Michael Meyers etc. Just like the classics too much I guess! 

http://pinterest.com/djhoyler/secret-reaper-likes/


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm easy. Love anything homemade. I get great joy seeing and owning a handcrafted item and as long as it's Halloween related... awesome! 

Dislike: bloody/gory - I'm weird, I know


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Dear secret reaper:
We are very easy to please! We are doing a pirate theme this year, so anything pirates/nautical would be appreciated, but not necessary! We love folk artsy, vintage, glitter, creepy, skulls, witches, kid friendly, spooky just about anything goes! homemade is also very much welcome!

Dislikes: movie theme (Freddy, Mike, Jason), and gore


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I love reading through everyone's posts. Here goes mine:

Likes/Dislikes:
This year I am forgoeing my annual party so most decorations will be outside, but of course could always use something for future years. I am putting my money into doing a Halloween themed pinup photo shoot Sept 22nd so accessories, props or clothing would be great if they'd arrive in time. Size small. I would love a mini witch's hat decorated in black & orange to go with this tutu http://pinterest.com/pin/44824958761948988/ 

Like: Would love anything handmade (but by no means has to be), ground breaker, tombstones, animated items, ornaments for a Halloween tree, carved foam pumpkins - I am working on filling a whole window full & only have 6 so far. I also am yet to find a tool that works well on foam pumpkins. The kits are way too flimsy. Spell books, tarot cards, a ouija board... Love Disney especially Haunted Mansion, classy, vintage, creepy (but not too creepy - maybe spooky is a better word), gothic, card making supplies, skeletons, wine  We have a pirate themed bar area. I am coveting the new Lego Monster Fighters sets. They'll all going on my Christmas list (have none yet). 

Here is my Halloween pinterest board full of things I like/want/think is cool. I update it frequently as I find more ideas. http://pinterest.com/jenelleyork/halloween/ I also have a pinup board. http://pinterest.com/jenelleyork/pinup-shoot/

Dislike: blood, gore, super scary, clowns, super cutesy, zombies (love them but they don't have a place in my decor), movies (have most), fall decor. Can't eat most candy, so no candy please. Unless you want to ensure it's vegan, then I love candy! This also means no cocoa or other food items containing dairy, eggs or gelatin.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Let the fun begin! 

I am very easy to please as well. Definitly a soft spot for homemade items. I have received some in the past that I really treasure. We are going to create a swamp atmosphere with a graveyard and hanging witch jars in the trees and lots of pumpkins. To add to what I put in my PM, I also love creepy old lace, lighting, anything to help a hot Arizona yard look like a old swamp. Of course for me there is wine and coffee. You know, to help with prop building. 

Oh and one more, I would love _anything from Terra  hehehe_

Dislikes - I don't want to scare my 3 1/2 year old too much just yet so no gore/overly scary. I'm not a fan of glitter. While I love retro, just not overly cutsy.

Adding some more info to my list. I like vintage and for me vintage means 60's and earlier. Love old photos and those old cards from the 20s/30s/40s, reproductions are good. Old decorations from the 60's and earlier as well. Some other things I enjoy are baking/cooking so any recipies or baking supplies with a halloween theme are great. I've also seen some old victorian style witch dolls that were awesome and would love. So, for vintage I would also throw in there victorian.

Adding a final edit. mix CD of halloween music, sounds... And here is my pinterest link of things I like, etc. http://pinterest.com/nhulet/halloween/


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

dislike --- gory /bloody 


like ----- skulls skeletons witches an any ting home made


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Likes: Skeletons, candles, books, pumpkins, vintage Halloween, myths and lore, things that go "bump in the night", black cats and winged bats , owls and the like
Dislikes: gore 
   
<NOT PICKY, I love halloween! Handmade is always appriciated as is store bought, anything that takes some thought! Ok, I'm done now, lol.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I may as well add mine...

Like...vintage looking and old fashioned things.. witches, scary pumpkins, anything for cemetery, can never have enough spiders, cats, bats and ravens and lights (I only decorate outside and not to extreme)..hand made is awesome ..I like the originality, Anything to do with a witch costume would be very helpful..I am making 3 and they will be on my lawn naked if I don't find anything soon! and skeletons!! I like scary just not gorey.....mean jack o lanterns are my favorite and I do like primitive things

Dislike..cute, blood, gore , body parts  I should also add, zombie baby dolls, movie killers and killer clowns scare me..heheh..oh and I am in Louisiana where its hot as ..well, you know..so candy probably would melt...I don't like cute and I don't decorate inside...

but whatever I get I will probably love it because its Halloween! (even though I am sounding very picky ...blame Bethene, she said to be accurate) hahaha


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

likes: Jason and Freddy theme stuff, ghosts, zombie them items, pumpkin scented candles

dislikes: glitter theme items, books, cutesy fall items, cats


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

likes: gory, undead such as zombies, clowns, scary grave yard or anything toxic related love horror movie things like jason, freddy, scream, i like indoor things too like pictures candles live pvc candles, also love werewolves needs: 
zombie mask or hands 
any weapons like for a butcher shop 
stage blood
syringes
any costumes like doctors, nurses, zombies, clown, or horror movie costumes, reapers
latex hanging bat
crows
eye balls
rats 
cob webs
liquid latex
straps like over sholder for like weapon or something

i know its a bit of a list but it helps my reaper get an idea sorta for a home project or something if you want take alook at the pictures in my profile of my haunt last year 


dislikes,, cutesy, glitter, blown molds, airblowns, pirates, witchy


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I like traditional items - black cats, JOLs, spiders, skeletons, bats, ghosts. Anything cemetery-related. Potion bottles. Blowmolds. Anything homemade. Unique / old items. Glitter is perfectly OK. 

And gargoyles - love gargoyles!

Here's my Pinterest board...Halloween

Don't like - excessive blood / gore, movie guys (Jason, Freddy, etc), not terribly big on zombies
NO CLOWNS!

I regularly go to stores like Hobby Lobby, Garden Ridge, Michael's, JoAnn's, so if you have someplace different - awesome!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I like all Halloween except gory...no blood and guts, please. Friday the 13th, Nightmare on Elm Street, Halloween, Zombies, etc. are not too gory for me. Saw, however, is too disgusting! I especially like pumpkins, witches, bats, skeletons, and ghosts. Glitter is perfectly fine. Candy corn is my favorite candy! I do, however, like ALL candy. I do a lot of baking, so I'm always looking for Halloween baking forms or Halloween kitchen items. I love scary movies, especially the classics. Stephen King is my favorite author, but I haven't bought any of his books in years (I work for a publisher and get books through work. Unfortunately Stephen King is not one of our authors.)

We are opening a farm store and would like some decorations for it, for the inside and on the porch. I plan to eventually buy those Banjo Skeletons from Grandin Road, so I'll be keeping with the farm/country theme (our store is designed to look like an old-time country store.)

Heck, I'm open to just about anything. I haven't been disappointed yet!!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello Secret Reaper! I'm so excited for this, I'm just about to pee my pants!

My husband and I throw a pretty big indoor/outdoor party every year and do a simple yard haunt on Halloween night. We are in need of some caution tape to help keep our ToT's out of the yard where the lighting and wires are and we're not sure if we'll get all of our fencing made this year or not so this would be a good filler for what we do not get finished. 

Our style is eclectic, unique and tends more towards the spooky/creepy side than gory or cutesy. We love vintage and antique items (1960's and earlier), repurposed items and handmade items. We tend to use themes as ways to coherently decorate rooms in the house so we're able to reuse what we have every year. We have a haunted mansion type vibe in the dining room, a witches' kitchen, a mini laboratory and a 'bat'room.

We are always looking for wall art, more tombstones for our graveyard (we don't have any handmade stones yet, we'll be trying our hands at these this year), witch type items especially spell books which I have none of, skeletons (we have no full sized skeletons yet), ground breakers, lighting and some music from the midnight syndicate (burned copies are fine). Some Tarot cards or a ouija board would be welcome additions. We would love a microscope or other mad scientist type props like rusty medical looking instruments to beef up our laboratory, of course these could be second hand and don't need to have any real function. We love milk glass and other apothecary type jars, either filled or empty. Other random Halloween type filler is always welcome (rats, bats, spiders, roaches, moss, eyeballs, bones, skulls, creepy cloth or any tattered and nasty looking material or black lace/tulle, silver plate, lenticular photos, LED candles, PVC candles, food serving pieces/table setting items, cauldrons, black or purple fake flowers/foliage for centerpieces or urns, fake chains etc). We could always use blue, green, red, black, flicker or purple light bulbs.

The only things we tend to avoid are too much glitter (a little is fine especially if it has to do with a flower arrangement or centerpiece), country/cutesy items and too much blood or gore (a little is fine). We don't need candy or pumpkin carving kits and tend to stay away from large animatronic props, blow molds or movie themed props.

Here is a link to my Pinterest Halloween Board, but beware, it is a jumbled mess of stuff! http://pinterest.com/purplesneakers/autumn/

Happy Reaping!


----------



## Paulaween (Apr 16, 2011)

I would really love something homemade. I would love and cherish whatever you make for me. My likes are more to the suggestivly creepy side. we are beefing up our cemetery this year so anything that works with that such as cats, bats, crows, led candles and I created a paper mache Frankie head and could use things that you would find in a lab. My style leans towards old, shabby disressed, well loved things. I am a sucker for halloween linens. andything thrift store is fine. I like zombies.. Inside I try to create a classically creepy haunted house feel. We do not have anything as of yet that is motorized or animated, hoping to get there someday. I like groundbreakers, skellies.. Ravens...I love Poe.....I would probably love anything that you make or send. I am only trying to paint as good of a picture as I can. 

dislikes: cutsey, excessive glitter (some is ok) and alot of blood or gore, not a fan of clowns.

Edited to add my Pinterest account if it helps: http://pinterest.com/paulaween/


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Likes: Crows/ravens, vultures, mechanical parts for motion props (like reindeer motors, etc), carved pumpkin for our pumpkin patch, pillar candles, graveyard music, zombie animals, headstones (homemade ones if you're feeling ambitious!) 

Dislikes: Zombie babies, clowns, blow molds, rats, gore

SO EXCITED. Secret Reaper is my favourite time of year next to the big day itself!!! 8D


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeh. Secret Reaper sign up is here.

Likes: Just about anything Halloween related. We do two haunts. One at our house and the other at the campground. Our themes are pirates, witches and a graveyard so anything that has to do with those themes is great. I love homemade (Still looking for someone to make me those awesome glue, pvc pipe candles because I just don't have the time). Love Eyeball plants, Thrift store finds, repurposed and used items are great. Tombstones, cemetary items, anything mechanical, reindeer motors, lighting, etc. etc. 

My passion outside of Halloween is belly dance so finding a way to marry the two would be awesome.

We just added a new addition to our house. A stray cat named Freddy Krueger for his nasty claws.

Inside of the house is done in a witch's kitchen, fortune teller, haunted house setting. Fall decor items are fine because I put those out after Halloween.

Don't need potion bottles or spell books. I'm running out of room for those. I probably have already stalked the dollar store so have plenty of those items. Dislike Extreme gore and super cutesy. And clowns. Please no clowns. They give me the heebie jeebies. I carve lots of foam pumpkins every year so no more jack o lanterns. 

Whatever you send will be fine. I love shopping for my victim and I love receving my package knowing that someone took the time to "stalk" me online to find me the perfect gift.

Can hardly wait to get my victim.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

To my Secret Reaper, 

I'm easy to please and will like anything you get me so long as it's not cute. I have so many decorations both store bought and handmade and I switch things around every year. I am doing a zombie theme outside this year, which, I've never done before. And have already started working on zombie props. Both adult and babies. Gory, bloody, or shocking doesn't offend me at all. 

I also decorate indoors with gross food and body parts on the kitchen table. And witch potions and such in the kitchen. I could use decor for my bathroom. But I have a glass shower door so I can't use a shower curtain. 

I'm so excited about getting reaped. This is better than Christmas!!!!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
UPDATING FOR SR2

A month after typing my OP, and I was right. THIS is better than Christmas!

My first reaper did a great job of jump starting my bathroom. This is the first year I've decorated it. With the items I received and some other misc stuff, it looks good so I no longer need bathroom material.

New projects have been started and or completed in the past month.

After looking thru the SR gift pics page, and seeing how everyone is so unique with their talents, and store purchases, I'm going to ask my SR2 to make me anything that is your specialty. If you like making pumpkins, do it. Skulls, zombie babies, skeletons, if your a good artist and want to make me a unique Halloween painting, I'd love it. Candles, potion bottles, anything. If it's your forte I'd love to have it.

If you want to make em gory, bloody, freaky, and #$%%up, the better, lol. But if your color palette is more bright and cute, that's fine. Even tho I don't like cute, if it's a piece of you, I will make it a part of my Halloween collection and cherish it.


----------



## hauntedsparks (Sep 9, 2010)

Likes: I am very into witches this year, so anything related to that. Specifically, spell casting accessories and knickknacks/oddities you might find in a witch's house. I'm trying to assemble a hodgepodge of tea cups for a witch's tea party, so if you happen to see a nice looking cup at your local thrift store...

I don't mind glitter and in general like victorian/goth/haunted mansion type stuff. I also like Halloween baking forms and ornaments. Could always use more crows, creepy cloth, and orange or purple string lights. As a crafter myself, I definitely love homemade things!


Dislikes: I don't like horror movies or anything gorey/gross/zombie. Also country or excessively cutesy. Please don't send real candles, fake/LED are fine.


----------



## Its..all..Hocus...Pocus (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay, Im so excited. 

Likes: Witches, zombies, lemax, anything but cutesy. Blood and Gore are ok. We have a party every year and each room is themed. We have a zombie room, a morgue, a butcher shop, and a witches room. I am a sucker for homemade gifts and love unique things. My new project this year has been a witches cabinet with lots of gooey and gross things in jars. I also love skeletons and pirates. We do an outside themed haunt involving pirates. Anything will be spectacular and I can't wait to get started shopping for my victim. 

Dislikes: Nothing cutesy or happy. 

I will love anything that is sent but hope this helps.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Dear Secret Reaper-

I am so excited for this. This is my first year (somehow I missed this last year). 

Likes: Homeade gifts are great!!! I have an annual haunt so any type of decorations/props for either indoor/outdoor. I like vampire/gothic/victorian/classy items. Of course PVC candles, skelly's, bats, spiders, cob webs, witches, tombstones and creepy cloth. 

Dislikes: Creepy dolls/babies/clowns. I don't like things that are too bloody or gorey. (Some blood/gore is ok but nothing overboard since I do have little ones at home) No country/cutesy/cheesy stuff. Some glitter is ok, but not much. That stuff is hard to vacuum. Also, please no candy/edible stuff.

Thanks so much!!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Excited for my first time doing this, so hopefully this is sufficient!

Likes: Haunted Mansion/Disney, Traditional Halloween, horror B-movies, Haunt Soundtracks, Mix CDs, haunt tools (sanding pads, acrylic paints, etc), antiquities (anything that would go in a curio case)

Dislikes: Gore, blood & guts, overly cutesy, zombie babies (lol), clowns, food items/candy.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Every year we do a theme haunt, and this year we're doing a haunted Carnival/Side Show theme this year, so my likes would have to relate to that. Creepy clowns (the creepier the better), colored globe lighting, glow in the dark paint or circles, side show themed posters, and of course any kind of side show item - alien in a jar, monkey's paw, creepy music, etc. The haunt is outside, so everything needs to be able to work there.

I really have no use for cutesy, pretty decorations, though.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Likes: Vintage/Retro Halloween pieces, Pin-up and girly Halloween stuff, Haunted Mansion memorabilia (It's what made me love Halloween and I always torture my kids into riding it multiple times!), classy Halloween decor and any entertaining items as we have a big adult party every year, homemade items will be treasured and greatly appreciated as I <3 a creative mind and a fellow crafter, PVC Candles (as I say I'm going to make them every year and never get time!), spiders and bats and mice (oh my!), and most everything that screams HALLOWEEN! I am totally ok with unique finds, recycled, crafted, and thrift store pieces....sometimes the bargain makes the treasure all the more sweet!

Dislikes: Country/cutesy Halloween, Clowns, zombies, and gory stuff---I'm a foster mom and the scary stuff is way too much and too real for these kiddos. 

Got it....more specifics:
If your grandmother used it to decorate for Halloween I'd probably like it. I don't mind a little glitter, feathers, or dazzle as I really don't have any currently. Serving pieces, glassware, etc will always be put to good use at our party. I LOVE unique/hand created pieces esp. those with a Martha/Pottery Barn/Haunted Mansion feel. I already have an army of spiders and webs. My yard is already taken up by a 50ft web and Big Momma the spider but if outdoor props are your talent I know I'd love that too!

I DO NOT/CAN NOT have anything in my house that could be taken as bloody, violent, satanic, or gorey body parts. It scares the kids, and I want them to love Halloween


----------



## Jeane05 (Jul 10, 2012)

This will be my first year participating and I cant wait.
Likes: Pumpkins, lights, classic Halloween, cutesy and pretty decorations, circus things, spiders and rodents
Dislikes: Blood/Gore, evil looking things, candy or edibles will melt. I have a 4 year old and lots of young kids in my family and I don't want to give them nightmares.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Likes: Clasic Halloween (Bats, mice, Spiders, witches, jack o laterns, skeletons and witches) I'm won't be doing very much outside decorationg or be having a party this year. I only had 1 TOT'er last year. I will be decorating the inside. So tablecloth, dish towels, candles, candle holders, paper decorations, cute little knick knacks etc. I love homemade gifts.

Dislikes: CLOWNS and I'm not really feeling anything gory this year. CLOWNS! CLOWNS! CLOWNS! CLOWNS! CLOWNS!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Some of the things I'm currently working on obtaining or "beefing up":

Witch's Kitchen - spell book, odds 'n ends. (I don't have any spell books. )
I don't have a witch either for that matter. Pfft!
Costumes & Accessories - Plus size (so the big girls will fit) if I'm going to wear it. I'd love some costumes and accessories so I can build props. I want to build a clown and witch. 
Faux Candles in various sizes/colors (i HATE cutting PVC, but LOVE the look; hope to work on some paper tube faux candles soon for "floating candles".)
Halloween Tree Ornaments - (my tree is 6'-7'.) SEVERELY lacking ornaments; store bought, homemade - doesn't matter to me!
Mad Scientists Lab - gadgets, specimens, beakers, test tubes, etc.
Love Tombstones - always adding to my graveyard.
I love victorian/goth/steampunk things as well.

MY THEME: PSYCHO CIRCUS - CLOWNS!!! MUST HAVE CLOWNS!!! I'm in a psycho-circus mood this year and desperately need wicked clown or circus items.

P.S. Gore is my friend. Not really into Freddy, Jason, etc.


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I love zombie anything! I have collected most mainstream movies, but would like some more obscure stuff. Any kind of zombie toys or games would be awesome. I love skulls and anything skull or skeleton related. Anything gorey or bloody is usually right up my alley. I also collect posters and stickers so any halloween themed stuff like that would be awesome. I don't really like anything cutesy or glittery, but I am starting to get into spooky town stuff and older vintage looking stuff.


----------



## MissWendy13 (Jul 17, 2011)

This is my first year and I am SO excited! 

Likes: Vintage/retro Halloween, Halloween pinups, witches, *bats*, black cats, skeletons, bones, spooky and macabre things, jack o lanterns, victorian gothic type stuff, *ANYTHING Haunted Mansion* (Disney parks), any kind of indoor Halloween decor, I love Halloween scents(candles, oils, candle holders,etc) , the *universal monsters* (Frankenstein, Dracula, Wolfman, Creature from the black lagoon,etc.), fortune telling type stuff, horror B-movies, I love love love coffins or coffin shaped anythings, sugar skulls, voodoo themed things, and I *love* handmade things! :]

Dislikes: I dont dislike much but i'm not into bloody/gorey things like body parts and limbs, window clings and things like that


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

it is fun reading every one's preferences!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I just sent my PM, and I've already thought of things I forgot to add!

My dearest, spookiest, Secret Reaper,

I like anything spooky. Classic Halloween. I enjoy both fall and Halloween decorations. I decorate indoors and out. Outdoors, I have a cemetery that I hope to expand to both the front and back yards. I need help with outdoor lighting. Indoors, I tend to put a theme to my rooms. My kitchen I usually keep in an autumn theme. Our sunroom will be a spider den, even though spiders actually terrify me. I could probably use help in our den. I'd like to do a kind of nautical theme, but more retired captain than pirate ship. We do a party every year, and now that DD is more interactive, and there will likely be other children there, I'm setting a room aside for the kids. So, I'm actually okay with some cutesy stuff, for once! I don't mind some glitter. Cats, bats, rats, and skeletons are always welcome inside my home and out. Odds and ends from thrift stores are very welcome, as is anything home made.

We serve wine and DH's home brews at our party. I'm due at the end of Sept./beginning of Oct. with another little monster. I love my coffee and tea, but I'm a decaf girl. I love Halloween mugs. DH has forbidden me to buy any more mugs, but if they're a gift, he can't refuse, right?  Chocolate is amazing, but the heat makes shipping it a scary thought. There's always cocoa, though! I have a garden that I like to let go with the hopes of a hard freeze just before Halloween. The rest of the time I try to keep up with it, though! I am also a belly dancer, even when my belly isn't trying to take over the world, like it is now. DH is military, in the Coast Guard(Yes, it's really the military!). I've got two cats that like to make things interesting(As if a 2 year old in the house doesn't do it enough already!).

Dislikes: Excessive gore. I don't mind a touch here and there, but again I have a kiddo. I'm much more a fan of letting people's imaginations fill in the blanks. I don't do anything with any of the big movies and characters(Jason, Freddy, Hellraiser, Saw, etc.). Clowns and realistic spiders scare the crud out of me.

I love the scents of fall/Halloween, but I'm sensitive to many, so I'd prefer no scented items. My windows at this place are pretty much full.

Feel free to look at my albums to get a better idea. Especially last year's, since it will be the same house.

Let me know who you are, or make me guess, I don't care! I just want the opportunity to thank you whether it's right away or a bit later.


----------



## connerleblanc (Oct 21, 2010)

Likes- handheld props, clowns, odd, disturbing, cats. I do a outside home haunt the theme is zombies and the rooms people walk through will be decorated as a sewer, gas station, a home, and lastly a camp site. Don't mind a little gore ether 

Dislikes- glassware,nothing cute or childish


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I'm Easy! 

LIKES:Skulls, Bones and Evil looking babies!  Now for the babies(Creepy Dolls), they will simply go good with my theme for this year! 

DISLIKES: Anything that makes one say "Oh that's Cute!" or Glittery stuff... Nuff said! *


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Likes- I do a garage walkthrough haunt, so things for that. I love Egyptian stuff, tomb treasure items, mummies, crows, realistic snakes and rats, stuff for a witch's lab (bottles, books, etc.), reapers, skulls, skeletons, vines, netting/jute/creepy cloth, groundbreaker props (zombies, skeletons, etc.), tombstones, jungle/voodoo type stuff (shrunken heads, voodoo dolls, etc.)

Dislikes- I don't really have any use for party stuff like collectibles. tabletop/door decor, edible stuff, dishes, glasswear, etc. I'm not a fan of cutesie/country stuff or the movie monsters (Freddy, Jason, Ghostface, etc.). Anything with glitter, blowmolds, etc. Nothing overly gory- Severed limbs and eyeballs are about as far as I go. NO BLACK CATS (I've had two pet black cats disappear around Halloween so I refuse to use black cats in my display).

Things I don't need- Dollar Tree tombstones, Dollar Tree lenticulars, spider webbing, funkins/carvable pumpkins, candy/edible stuff, candles that you have to light.

This'll be way fun!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

_likes_: Classic Halloween (Skeletons, Ghosts, Cemeteries, JoLs and Pumpkins, Rats!, Bats. Wolfy, Frankie, Drac, you know, the whole classic gang), Ambiance enhancers, Lanterns, Gothic, like spooky/creepy kind of stuff. Don't mind some gore, body parts, especially to add to my witch's area.
I always need masks, as I make my own props with pvc and clothes. So lots of masks and especially full head kind or with hair. That would be great!

_dislikes_: Cutesy!!! Yuck! And anything with that stupid wavy simpering smile! And No overtly Evil or Demonic items please. Don't need any bad Karma!  I don't really do any of the modern big movie characters (Jason, Michael, Freddy, Hellraiser, Saw, etc.), sorry.

Our yard haunt is going to be half CarnEvil with scary clowns and 3 or 4 carnie booths like "Wheel of MISfortune" etc. so can use some clown masks or costumes, etc. for that. The rest of the yard will be our usual stuff with a few scenes and a cemetery.

We do a backyard haunt and a party, so we decorate indoors and out. Like things that can be weather proof for outside as it can be in the 90's here, be windy or rainy or all 3! Inside love vintage/classic Halloween decor and homemade and thrift items are wonderful. Love old tatty lacy things like curtains to put over tables and furniture. Anything that helps amp up the ambiance!


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Dear Secret Reaper:

Likes: Pirates! We do a pirate theme and well the whole family is involved. (Eye patches, parrots, coins, gems, bandannas, scarves, anything else pirate related) Skulls, bones, and pumpkins. 

Dislikes: Demonic or overly evil type stuff, the misses gets mad if I get too scary. Anything that is glittery that is not supposed to be. Example Vampires should burn in the sun not glitter. Pirate gold can glitter or shine, that is normal.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

exactly Arronaf, no glittery vamps!! they burn, not glitter!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm loving reading all of these! So excited to get my victim!!!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Mr or Ms Reaper,

I run a perfectly dis respectable and run down cemetery which is invaded annually by hoards of ghouls goblins and other ToT's 

Likes: cemetery stuff, Skellies, dessicated bones, general Victorian / Regency creepy style stuff, Ghost, Jack-o-lanterns, Superstitions, creepy angels

Dislikes: overtly gory , movie slashers, clowns, zombie babies, cutesy

Really Dislike... Inflatables (don't mind if other people use em but not this little orange pumpkin)


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I like anything Halloweenish, Halloween socks, candles, table cloths, window clings, home decor, anything Witchy (Spell books, potions, ect)!! I like cutesy and scary stuff too. I like Universal Monsters, Frankie, Dracula and the mummy!!I Really love home decor stuff too!! I like anything with buttons you have to push!! 

Dislikes, anything really gory, no body parts, no candy, and with that being said, I like pretty much anything else!!

I hope this helps!! I am sooooo excited!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Dear Secret Reaper,

I am looking forward to your arrival this Halloween season. I hope you bring me some scary presents. I've been very naughty this year!...have you noticed? I haven't attended school in over 20 years. My house is full of dust and cob webs. I can't remember the last time I washed my car. My kids spend way too much tme on the computer. We start to eat Halloween candy around Labor Day.

You must get discouraged because more people believe in Santa more than you. Let's face it... he gets more publicity. But being number two, prehaps you try harder. I don't like gore or blood in my haunt. No TV monsters or murderers. I'm a traditional type of gal...pumpkins, witches, skeletons, and ghosts....more "Woman in Black" than a "House of a 1000 Corpes". 

Everyone tells me you are a fake. But I believe in you.

Sincerely, Pumpkinprincess

P.S. If you are a fake, don't tell me. I don't want to know.


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

As a newcomer I'd like to thank Bethene & Hallorenscene & the Halloween Lady for making me feel so welcome! The only thing I can't tolerate is any gore! Favorites are: anything Charlie Brown & the Peanuts, Nightmare B4 Christmas, pumpkins, witches, vampires, True Blood anything, votive candle holders. I'm having my first party this year and I'd love plastic silverware in black or red, napkins, or elegant plastic drinkware, plastic plates, I'm aiming for a decadent dinner party atmosphere in black & blood red! Maybe black candlebra, red tapers, anything ebony & blood red will be just perfect! Thanks for letting me participate!


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

My first year in and very excited! We dont have an annual theme. Our theme is Halloween!

Likes-Cemetery, funeral, coffin, decay, dusty Victorian, Gothic skulls and skeletons, bats and bones, rusty, whimsical, Jack-O-Lanterns, vintage Halloween.

Dislikes-Glow in the dark, blacklight "3-d" stuff, gore overkill, blood splattered everything, cutesy, movie characters.

We have an annual Halloween party at our home the weekend prior to Halloween. We decorate the interior of our home for the party as well as setting up a cemetery display with props and a gaming area for the children in our backyard. We have a growing cemetery scene named "Falling Leaves Cemetery". We also make our own carnival games for the children who attend the party. Unfortunately there is no ToT activity in our neighborhood on Halloween night, so we pack up alot of the display and transport it to another town to an uncle's home. His home is smack-dab in the ToTing epicenter of his town! Alot of work and effort, but worth it!
Our Halloween only YouTube page here has many videos giving an overview of what we do-http://www.youtube.com/user/CycloneJackHH?feature=guide
Im looking forward to participating this year!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

This is my first time so I am just excited to be part of this. I know I will love whatever you pick for me. This year I am doing a party with the carnevil theme. We are also doing a haunted house and a haunted hay ride. Our areas include carnevil, a haunted room with ghosts and moving props, a witch room, a crypt, cemetery, and vampires, evil fairies, hobbits, and trolls. We are sticking with the classic scary stuff. Here is my pinterest board with plans for this year. This might help give you some ideas. http://pinterest.com/jamiemchin/

The only thing I am not a big fan of is cutesy and gore. 

Thank you ahead of time for my gift and I am so excited!!!!!!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Hellooooooo.....

The likes:

I consider myself to be a traditionalist. Pumpkins, silhouettes of witches, spooky trees, fall leaves, and ghosts are some of my favorite things about Halloween. I also enjoy Halloween/Fall art that is richly colored in reds, yellows, orange, and blacks! Pictures, paintings, things to display inside the house, even year round. Some people would consider me to be one of those "crazy cat people", and they could likely put together enough evidence to convict me in a very short time. I love cats, and cat art, too. Especially if it's quirky. I'm also a huge fan of Tim Burton/Dr. Sues artistic styles. I spend a lot of time on Pumpkinrot's blog, just because of the colors and photography alone...... I also love folklore. The Blair Witch Project totally creeps me out (in a good fun way), mostly due to what the movie doesn't show. 

Nothing is more special than something that is made personally by someone for someone else, but if that is not an option I understand. There is no need for a box full of stuff. Just one thing that extra thought was put into would be perfect. 

My intention is to not be extremely elaborate about "what I want". Please do not worry picking out the right or wrong thing. In my opinion, the magic of secret reaper gifts is the mystery of the whole event. I feel that most people can go out and purchase anything on a given list. I'm hoping for something curious and different that I wouldn't have thought of. Sorry for being vague, and please do not make it hard on yourself. Laugh and take joy while coming up with something off the cuff. 

*EDIT TO ADD: *A list, since that seems to be the popular thing to do. 

Cats
Pumpkins
Trees
Ghosts
Dried up old skeletons
Shadows
Halloween Art
Natural/Organic/Earthy things
Photography
Witches
Fall colors
Fall smells


Dislikes:

Made in China, Gore, clowns, glitter, snakes, pirates, spiders (spiders have a place in Halloween, but my phobias don't take a break during the Hollidays ), clowns, zombies, pirates, aliens, knives, guns, slasher movies, things that jump out at you but shouldn't, clowns...... and cantaloupe. I friggin hate cantaloupe.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

This IS my first rodeo in the Secret Reaper. Yea! This is going to be so much fun 

*Likes/wants*: spooky, eerie, Victorian/Edwardian era, anything Haunted Mansion (except the hitch-hiking ghosts-sacrilege, I know!), gothic/gothic revival. Our new room this year is an early Victorian era parlor with seance table, haunted bookshelves, etc. Since I'll have a lot of shelving in the parlor, I could use some creepy Victorian or gothic-looking tchotchkies to fill the space. EX: vase with dead flowers, a dusty old candlestick, old tatty book, creepy figurine...  I'm putting a couple of old birdcages in the parlor, but I don't have anything to go in them yet. Maybe a crow/raven/bat/creepy dark fairy? I'm also adding to my haunted/monster nursery, so creepy dolls, spookified plushies, or old decrepit toys would be awesome! I (over)decorate inside--I'm currently collecting black knitted lace items with bats or spiderwebs (Heritage Lace) and silver/black beaded spiderweb pattern tablewear. My fave decorating colors for inside the house are red/black and purple/black, with silver accents. DH and I are Aggies (whoop!), so the color orange isn't really popular around here  I have some black lace curtains, but I could use some more, and they aren't easy to find, even at Halloween...

*Dislikes/don't need*: cutesy, lots of glitter (a smidgen is OK), gore, blood, zombies, pirates, clowns (god how I hate clowns), neon, 3D, country/primitive, aliens/UFOs, movie/TV monsters, spiders (ugh), witches. Our cemetery is pretty much complete, so I don't need tombstones. I *finally* got all my lighting together, so I don't need any lighting items. I ordered 3 new lenticulars this year (from hauntedportraits.com, AWESOME), so I'm good for them as well. I design and make costumes, and have purchased some over the last few years, so I'm all "costumed up." I watch my horror movies on Netflix, and I have several Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana CDs, so DVDs and CDs aren't something I'd make much use of. Since it's hotter'n'Hades in Texas until after THE BIG DAY, food of any kind would suffer mightily on it's way here--not a good idea... 

I have Target, Walmart, CVS, Walgreens, Garden Ridge, HomeGoods, Ross, Big Lots, Dollar Tree, Michaels, and Hobby Lobby nearby, and I start (window) shopping there as soon as they put out their goodies. I've hit Michaels, Garden Ridge, and Hobby Lobby so far 

Handmade is awesome, but store-bought/thrift store/re-gifted is great too. I'm sure I'll love whatever I receive, and I can't WAIT to shop and/or create for my victim 

I BELIEVE IN THE SECRET REAPER. I DO I DO I DO!


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> Hellooooooo.....
> 
> The likes:
> 
> ...


Oh, you made me LOL I too, cannot understand the lure of cantaloupe, isn't that what people died from eating not long ago? I am also a proud cat lady. Love your signature!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL, ghosttown, mad me laugh also! I too hate cantaloupe, but ADORE cats ( have 4 of my own, and 4 of my sons residing in my basement as we speak! )


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm pretty easy to please. you can look in my profile album to see what i have gotten in the past. loved all of it. i also in my profile album have ...props i would like to have...that can give you ideas. i love love love homemade. i like scarey and halloweeny. bats, rats, crashed witches, blow molds, and door knockers i embellish in. i don't however like 2 of a kind, so i have a lot of the bats, rats, crashed witches, blow molds, and door knockers, so it might be hard to get me one of those without duplicating, unless it is homemade. i am doing an Adams/Munsters style haunt this year. 

dislikes...gory, cutsie, glittery, zombie babies, candles, and i'm not into masks...and i have so many movies already, i would be hard to buy for


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello !
I am doing the same ol same theme du to lack of money so Witches , Cemetery , Vampire 
Dislike anything Baby zombie they freak me out ,gore 
Beside that i am pretty easy to please , especially for outdoor decoration Lights, signs, fake pumpkin 
Have fun doing it or buying it that is what is all about ! 
i have a little soft side for anything Harry Potter 
Frenchy


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Awesome!!!!

Likes - outdoors haunt Cemetery, tombstones, skulls, skeletons, cemetery "animals" (if that makes sense... bats, rats, cats, crows.....etc.) pumpkins, zombies, I will love anything I get !!!!!!!!

Dislike - Cute/pretty and glittery oh and to much Gore (my kids are not fans of gore.....yet)


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

Well this year I wont be doing and outside haunt since I decided to actually go Trick or Treating myself on Halloween to Disneyland! Woohooo
But will still be decorating inside
Likes-Lemax Spooky Town Items, movie posters, spell books, candles, Disney items, animatronics, tombstones, pumpkins, skellies, pretty much anything! 

Dislikes-Cute Halloween and glittery items


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

UPDATE

Likes: JOL's, creepy antique stuff, skeleton keys, ghosts, tombstones (antique style), , skeletons, witches, classy Halloween (Martha Stewart-ish), second hand, thrifted, victorian era, rocks, feathers, apothecary, skulls, dead people, spell books, anything unique/one-of-a-kind, circus freaks from long ago (bearded woman and that kinda thing). I LOVE antiques, so anything like that would be great!!

Dislikes: Pictures, girly, sparkly (although a_ little_ sparkle isn't too bad), over-the-top gorey, candy, clowns


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

remember - the more detailed you are, the easier it is for your reaper to get a good feel for what you like and pick a personal gift! 

Alot of you are being vague, it seriously would be tremendously helpful to get more specific.. so think on things and go back and add to your post!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Bethene, for some of us newbies, can you give us an idea of what you mean?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok here's mine, I cant believe it's Secret Reaper time again, I can't wait!!!!

My likes: Skeletons, skulls, bones, tombstones, anything for in a graveyard, chop shop, or witch scene. I like gore, fake candles, Halloween themed candle holders, fake body parts/organs, anything witch related. I like Halloween related signs that hang up on a wall or sit on a shelf, ghosts, spiders, spider web, bats, rats, blow molds, Haunted Mansion, anything for a haunted house, ground breakers, and just about anything Halloween. My favorite horror movies are Freddy Kruger, Jason, Michael Myers, and Chucky(I'd love to own a Chucky doll some day) 

My dislikes: anything Disney(except noted above), cuties Halloween decor


----------



## bamaquad (May 18, 2011)

Likes: Anything spooky or scary, cemetary related, eerie pumpkins, pumpkinrot, I'm doing a haunted pumpkin patch this year if this helps.
Dislikes: glitter, Anything shiny or cute.


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

This is my first year participating and I absolutely cannot wait to stalk my victim! 

Dear Reaper, 

Let me start by saying no matter what I receive I will find more joy in knowing that a complete stranger took the time to find out what I like, purchase/create it, and send it to little 'ol me. I really mean that! 

I found out the hard way that I am not "allowed" to do too much outdoor decorating, so most everything will be used inside for our big party each year. I do plan on doing a small Blucky scene outdoors with some low rolling fog and Midnight Syndicate playing for our TOT's, but I'm very limited on the scare factor as far as outdoor decor goes due to neighborhood regulations. 

I feel kinda weird (and almost demanding) being so specific on requesting a gift, but I hope that this will make your task easier and more enjoyable when looking for items to send to me! I do hope that whomever I get as my victim is specific so I can really give them something special that they will actually be proud to display. 

That being said...here goes! 

Basic LIKES/DISLIKES:

LIKES: Bones, skulls, gargoyles, LOVE the elegant yet eerie gothic look, antique-y type stuff, rusty items, old photos, deep dark color combos like burgundy & black, rats, spiders, bats, ravens/crows, black cats, and cheese/creepy cloth (can never have enough in my book).

DISLIKES: Glitter, cutesy, fall items, folk artsy, whimsical, traditional Halloween color combos such as orange & black or purple & green, creepy dolls/babies/clowns, movie associated (Freddy, Jason, Scream etc...), fairies, pirates, aliens, zombies, vampires, warewolfs, blow molds, any kind of blood and gore, and for some reason I am not a fan of JOL's. 

I even made a pinterest board just for you! 
http://pinterest.com/kmb12357/for-my-secret-reaper/

NEEDS:

1. LOTS and LOTS of cheesecloth or similar gauzy material. (this will be for inside, not the garage as described in #2) (tea stained and tattered would be awesome or I can do that myself, not a big deal.) 
2. Torn, tattered, ripped & tea/coffee stained sheets or other dingy material (plan to hang a ton of this from the ceiling of my two car garage so I need quite a bit)
3. Bones (store bought or handmade...just really need lots of these)
4. Skulls 
5. Old creepy photos (back in the day when people didn't smile for pictures, wonder why they did that ???)
6. Antique looking picture frames (all sizes for the pics in #5)
7. PVC candles (I say I'm going to make some every year and never get around to it, gonna try this year too but would love to have as many as possible)
8. Antique looking silver serving pieces (trays, bowls, cake stands etc...) and serving spoons (think goodwill / garage sale / thrift store, tarnished is fine...even better!)
9. Need several Blucky's (I know these are pricey but ya never know if someone happens to have an extra one laying around. A girl can dream right?!)
10. Lot's o' black spiders (any sizes)
11. Rats
12. Rubber bats
13. Ravens/crows
14. Remnants of burgundy (or other dark jewel tones) velvet, silk or other fabric
15. Would LOVE a backwards moving 13 hour clock (been coveting one for years!)
16. Creepy prop books
17. Frosted contact paper
18. Strobe lights
19. Blue led lights (both indoor and outdoor) 
20. Bottles of curiosities/oddities
21. Blacklight reactive anything (paint, spiders, spider webs etc... I make my garage into the backlight room every year and its usually where the late night partiers end up dancing, playing beer pong, smoking hookah etc.. so just about anything goes here)
22. Absolutely any moving prop. (I am proud to be a self proclaimed "craft master" but as far as electronics or anything moving goes, I'm no good.)
23. Really need a fog chiller (the dollar store styrofoam cooler kind. I already have a few fog machines but again, I'm not too handy and neither is DH so I doubt we will ever get around to making one of these, although we plan on it every year.)

DON'T NEED:
1. Candy (trying to loose weight...key word *trying* !)
2. Movies (have a huge collection already)
3. Music/CD's (see #2 above!)
4. Toombstones (limited on outdoor decor so no cemetery for me  )
5. Any kitchen items (not a good cook so I stay outta the kitchen as much as possible for my family's health and well being!)
6. Anything satanic...although I LOVE Halloween, I don't want to invite any permanent visitors into my home!

STORES NEAR ME: Spirit Halloween, Halloween City, Garden Ridge, Michael's, Hobby Lobby, Target, Walmart, Walgreens, CVS, Dollar Tree, Dollar General, Big Lots, and a few more. 

I tend to enjoy thrift store finds, hand me downs, re - gifts, etc... and especially handmade items! The older, dirtier, dingy-ier the better! Please don't stress...I'm sure I'll love whatever you send! 

I can't wait to be reaped!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sure, I guess I mean that when you list your likes,do not just say I love classic Halloween, say I love witches and would love spell books and potion bottles, or I could use lighting for my cemetery,or would love a spider victim, basically along those lines, I do realize when you make out your list some times it is hard to think of it, that is why, you can always go back and edit things, Not to say you will get exactly what you asked for, but I know in other years I had people ask me to see if I can get more detail from there victim, because most people love to do something special they know their victim will love and appreciate and be able to use! (great question by the way! )


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well I got 2 more that signed up and have not posted here, one was Just Whisper, and I hope she does post here, because she has a fantastic example of what I mean with going into detail for your reaper, will have to ask her to post here, while I know she will be happy with any gift sent her, I like that she has a list of likes, of things she needs so it will help out her reaper tremendously!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I usually do a big graveyard outside, and random "dead-ish" scenes around the yard. I do decorate some inside also. I have 2 kids that help out with a "not as scarey" section. 
Likes- rotten stuff, bones, skulls, skeletons, gory, don't mind witches and the such. I can always use lighting and light effect controllers. 

Dislikes- glitter. Don't do clowns (though that's an option too). Cutesy/ artsy stuff will go in the house or kiddie table. I'm up for anything. I'll even take random parts to make props from.

Really not a picky person. If it's something I can't use as-is, I will modify to make it work. Shoot, I'll even be happy with your old, broken stuff.


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

Greetings Reapers! My likes/dislikes are below but as I love Halloween (to death, dare I say?) I am pretty easy to please.

Likes - Universal Studios classic monsters, witches (spell books, signs, potion bottles, figurines, etc), anything to do with Salem, MA (my favorite place), funeral/hearses (I used to work in a funeral home), the movie Hocus Pocus, ghosts, bats, vampires, graveyards/tombstones, haunted houses, Nightmare Before Christmas/Tim Burton, gypsy/fortune telling/tarot stuff, Lovecraft, candles, JEWELRY!. I'm more traditional in my likes/decorating, more of a creaky old house with dusty spell books kind of person. I love to read, I drink tea and I have two huge dogs that love Halloween toys. I just bought a house so anything would be most appreciated! I don't mind girly glittery things like a glittery skull but I'm not so big on the cutesy stuff like happy faced devil bears or scarecrows and the like.

Dislikes - gore stuff, zombies (I'm over 'em), candy/food (well of course I LOVE candy but I don't need it  ), pirates, super cutesy or country things, fall decor.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

We run our anual haunt "Raven's Claw Cemetery and Halloween Party, so....

Likes....creepy, eeire, dark, cemetery related, mice, rats, skulls, skeletons, tombstones, etc....

Dislikes....no blood/gore, cute, cuddly or the like.

This will be lot's of fun for all, I really enjoy the creation of the perfect gift!

JA


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

LOVES... vampires, werewolves, Frankenstein and his bride. Love the Original Fright Night soundtrack which someone stole last year around Christmas time. Tombstones, busts, skull heads, spell books, vampires, vampires, jewelry, cake baking Halloween themes, outdoor themes, Universal Studios classic monsters, candles, skeletons, in dire need of purple lights, (house is painted purple this year so wants Halloween and Christmas lights to be purple) Halloween nails, not that cheap kind. Like at Walmart sells at Halloween time. LOVE THEM!. Garden monsters, skeletons.

DISLIKES, gory, cutesy, Do not care for Freddy or Jason or that kind of movies.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My likes/dislikes:
I really really need outdoor decorations. I don't have anything! All we usually do is JOL on porch. I have 4 small monsters, um kids, so nothing too gorey! Love pumpkins, ghosts, lights, bats, witches. Pretty much anything Halloween I would love! I also have a big soft spot for anything homemade!
Werewolves are my favorite monster!

Since I have kids, glitter and cutesy are ok. 

Also I love candles in fall scents and Halloween socks! Gee golly I think I have like 8 pair but I wear them all year!


Dislike: gore, guts, blood, Anything inappropriate for kids to see.

Thought I'd add my pinterest for ideas
http://pinterest.com/roseylilmomma/halloween/

Since I am hoping for something for outside here's a pic of my yard, I life in a trailer court


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Greeting Reapers
for one that is a creature of halloween im all for skulls, bats, rats, witches, spell books, zombies, toombstones, anything grave yard, blood, gore, anything towards mad doctors lab, skeletons big or little (would love to do an army of skeleton in my yard some day lol )halloween music too ... im not picky just as long as they are not cutesy (sry lol )


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey, Bethene, I would just like to thank you for all your hard work for the Secret Reaper. I was curious how you match up the victims. However you do it, I'm sure it takes a lot of work and I AM GRATEFUL! (DEAD) Halloween puns abounding....


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry I took so long Bethene, LOL. I was tied up on the Christmas forum.

Here I go. Everyone take a deep breath. Some of you may want to wait for the movie to come out.

*This was last updated on 9/24/2012*


Likes/Wants/Needs
I do strictly outdoor decorating, but I still enjoy collecting personal items that are related to Halloween, punk, goth, pirate, or steam punk, especially if it is made of leather. Things like journals, chokers, bracelets, trinket boxes, etc. My haunt varies a bit each year, but feel free to view my albums on my profile page. I will be keeping Camp SLaughter again this year, and my back maze will stay close to the same also. I like scary, gory, out of the ordinary.

Here is a list of what I need this year. I know it is a very big list. But the more info I give you the easier it will be for you to find something that works for you. I won't be disappointed if you don't give me anything on the list. I really am easy to please. So don't stress over this like everyone does. LOL.

1) Lots of creepy cloth in grays and green, any type of gauzy fabric, or camo netting. Old sheets or sheer drapes in black, white, or red. Torn and dirty is fine. Really.
2) deleted, no longer need this item
3) A shiatsu style massager. I need the one that has the little nubs that go UP and DOWN not in circles. Don't pay more than $5 for one, ever.
4) Old gauges, resistors, radio tubes, knobs (like on a stove), etc I can use with the above mentioned boxes to build electrical type gizmos for Laboratory. Or an already built bubbling, or whizzing, flashy type of mad scientist lab sort of gizmo.
5) I need at least 3 sets of red and/or orange christmas type mini lights. Flickering would be great. I also need at least 3 sets of red and/or orange chaser rope lights.
6) 2 fog machines. Hey, you never know what you might find at the thrift store, right?
7) Dozens of small spiders, ranging in size from about one inch to about 3 inches.
8) Giant spiders, over 3 feet long
9) Spot lights, large, blue or red
10) Spot lights, small to medium, blue, red, green or white.
11) 3 Corpsed fairies, about 6-8 inches tall, or any type of corpsed small creature
12) Old fashioned anatomical posters for Laboratory (homemade is fine)
13) Ground breakers, any type
14) Pirates, pirate skeletons, pirate costumes (adult sm or childs xlg), pirate masks, pirate heads, pirate ground breakers, anything nautical you might find on a pirate ship, plastic cannon balls, a canon, fishing nets, sea stars, squid, octopus, crabs, any sea creatures, anything shiny, gold, silver, or jeweled that I can put in a treasure chest (ie: candle sticks, jewelry, tiaras, coins, chalices, etc). I already have the sea critters from dollar tree.
15) A khaki shirt like a park ranger or boy scout might wear. Long or short sleeve. Adult sm or med, just about any condition.
16) Body parts: arms, legs, hands, feet, heads, heads, heads. 
17) deleted, already have item
18) Some sort of goggles like a mad scientist might wear. Steam punk would be even more awesome.
19) Very huge syringes (2 or 3) for use in Laboratory, like 1 1/2 to 2 inches in diameter. Something like a turkey broth injector would probably work great.
20) Old X-rays of any body parts.
21) Any props you think will fit into my haunt
22) Pumpkins and jack-o'lanterns, carved or uncarved, lighted or not.
23) Scene setters ( I already have the laboratory and brick walls)
24) Reindeer motors
25) deleted
26) Tarot cards (homemade is great)
27) Billy Bass talking fish, they do not need to still work, or any other life-like fish
28) monster type masks, like ghouls or zombies, or Frankenstein looking faces.
29) Book number 2 and 3 in the series "How to Haunt Your House" by Shawn and Lynne Mitchell. Or other interesting books with haunt projects for experienced haunters. I do not do pneumatics, strictly ac/dc powered props.
30) Realistic looking eyes, in blue or green. I usually use the half eye (like half of a ball but hollow), but full round eyes (like a full ping pong ball style) are cool too.
31) Tikis, masks, any type of voodoo or island type decor that would be at least 6-8 inches tall, or taller. Wood, styrofoam, papier mâché, plastic, it's all good. 
32) Realistic looking forest animals...squirrels, fox, raccoon, possum, etc. They can be stuffed, papier mache, ceramic, i don't care.
33) A couple of alligators 3-6 feet long, any material, even stuffed.
34) Ravens, crows. Dollar tree version is fine, or others.
35) Skeletons, not the blow mold type please. I have plenty of those. Or just the bones, again, not blow mold type.
36) Animal skulls, bones
37) Spider egg sacs
38) Cheap rear projector.
39) rear projection videos of ghosts, horse and carriage, anything cemetery related. Would prefer realistic not goofy or silly.

I am not picky about where my stuff comes from. Second hand is my favorite, the older the better. Hand made items are my also my favorite. I don't mind receiving an item that has to be assembled for shipping convenience, or even just parts you think can use to make something else.

Don't like/don't need:
I do not care for cute decor. It doesn't have to be gory, but no cartoon characters please. No blow molds or inflatables. No overly glittery items.
I also do not care for TV movie characters such as Jason, Regan, Scream, etc. Old school monsters are great.
No more potion bottles, lenticulars, or similar items for my witch house.
Please do not send me any candy, or Brussel sprouts. Pistachios or boiled peanuts are cool.
I do not watch DVDs or listen to halloween music. I know...sacrilege, right? However, I could use stuff like Nox Arcana for my haunt music.
I do not need any reaper costumes or items related to reapers.
No masks related to Scream, witches, aliens, or most of them from Walmart. I probably have them already.
I do not need any more lighted pathway skulls, or lighted pathway markers.
I do not need owls.
I now own all the dollar tree items I need, except creepy cloth. Feel free to use them to make something else, but I do not need any of the individual items any more.

Local stores that I probably have shopped out: Walmart, Hobby Lobby, Joanne Fabric, Michaels, Dollar Tree.


PINTEREST LINK HERE of things I like.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Now THATS a great list, thank you JW, I actually need to make my list better to compare with yours! 

This is what I mean by detail, it will help her reaper out so much, I know, mine is not as good either, but this is a guide line to give every one a idea of what I meant!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Kinda wish I had more time to read everyone's post.
Here's my list.
Likes:
Gargoyles, garden monsters, Far East monsters or even a Skelegnome.
LED energy saver string lights in red or Halloween colors.
Outdoor extension cords
Weatherproof monster warning signs
Cybergoth gear (clothing, accessory or LED light sticks/gloves/devices)
Monster mask or costumes.
Life Size monster displays.
NOTE: I don't mind if the items listed are new or used as long as they work.

Dislikes:
Cute stuff... Can't use them
Body parts unless it is a full skeleton.
DVD....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

holy moly jw, now that's a list. we should all just copy hers, works for me.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Seriously, JW never follows instructions. How will anyone figure out what she likes. Cripes...

Sooooo, I may have to edit mine now...


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

nhh said:


> Seriously, JW never follows instructions. How will anyone figure out what she likes.  Cripes...
> 
> Sooooo, I may have to edit mine now...


I have heard that same thing my whole life. That is why no one understands me. I just march to the beat of a different giraffe.  Maybe if I try real hard I can do better. LOL


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Well as long as you try.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow JW, now that is a great list!  It is both detailed _and _versatile. 

_*Tanna skipping off to edit my list*_


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi all!! For those who listed "Vintage or Retro" Halloween items, can you describe better what that means? I struggled a bit last year as I didn't know what my VICTIM meant by that.....


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

man i should redue mine :


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Dislikes- (easier to pick): pirates , nothing that makes noise , not a freddy or jason fan . babies , dolls ,clowns.  Likes: all things witchy , orange and black, spiders ,bats and rats. Pumpkins & jack o lanterns . Indoor decore is great .anything light up. Love zombies , skeletons or skeleton themed. Ravens and crows ! Mummies. Books.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Jenscats5, great question about vintage, due to my age, vintage to me is way before alot of you'all's time! , so if vintage to you means something from the 50's and 60's specify, or if it is from the 70's and 80's let people know that too,, 
I think I will go edit my list, seeing as JW made mine look pretty lame - and here I am telling every one to do better!~


----------



## blacksc (Aug 29, 2010)

Anything gory, zombie like, blood etc anything goes with me. 

Dislikes-too cute of stuff, after all it is halloween!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

What I'm doing this year outside: Crashed UFO in yard with a couple aliens as "what happened??" (have 1 costume alien, could use "bodies" that didn't make the crash), graveyard, pumpkin patch, toxic waste dump, man-eating lawnmower & pumpkin "eating" a limb, zombie garden, and a spider area with web & victim. This year the bathroom will be decorated as the "bat room." Also think I'll do a boarded up window effect with the Oriental Trading witch for this area in my yard mostly hidden by the graveyard. There's a planter area with a double set of windows there.

Likes: CATS! I love cats! (Can you tell? LOL) Skeletons, bones, skulls, LED or non LED string lights (green, orange, purple), bats, rats, crows (not from Dollar Tree - have a bunch of them), ravens, spiders, tombstones (not from Dollar Tree - have all them too), gargoyles, indoor decorations, creepy cloth, pumpkins, wig heads, ZOMBIES, coffins (coffin tissue box is cool!), Halloween baking pans & ice cube trays (have the coffin brownie pan), cool pictures or morphed ones of old pics/creepy pics, some sparkle/glitter is ok...and I do like Silver as decorating item.....Pink is cool too.....Another favorite color is Purple....I do like CUTE things - to me "cute" is homemade crafty type of things - like the PVC candles I made or the Eyeball orchid plant I made. Some vintage style things are ok - the black vintage cat things are cool. I LOVE The Walking Dead TV show & True Blood! Also love apothecary jars and cool liquor bottle labels.

Dislikes or just don't need: PVC candles (made a TON last year), Dollar Tree tombstones & crows, please no food or candy, Movie guys - Freddy, Jason, Saw. etc, lenticular pictures (have a bunch), heavily gory stuff, clowns, cutesy & "country" stuff.....And by cutesy I mean like children's type of things or cartoon characters.....

Also have near me: Walgreens, Walmart & Dollar Tree. Do have a Target, but it's a bit of a drive away....

My Pinterest Page: http://pinterest.com/jenscats/

This will be fun! 

Jen


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Dislikes: Glitter, cute, gore, blood.

Likes: Candles, vintage, light up decorations, DVDs, Halloween Music, potion items.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

getting most every one;s lists, not sure if every one has yet,


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

*Secret Reaper 2012*

Dearest Reaper: 

Here is what I posted in my first pm and I want to add to it to give you more ideas:

LIKES: This year I am having a witches tea party. I am interested in having items to decorate with like black cats, moon, owls, black hats, black lace anything that would go good towards a witches tea party: napkins, paper plates, spider webs spell book (homemade or bought) lots of witchy toads, bats etc. O yeah! Any witches would be great. I love to read horror novels and collect spooky or odd book markers. I also love spooky looking trees. I love anything and every thing to do with halloween: pumpkins, scarecrows, books I love it all! 

Addition:
I would love any Halloween wine as I don't have access to any locally. I also would enjoy any seasonal (Halloween) foods such as poptarts, cocoa, coffee, etc. I'm so rural the only thing we get is Booberry, Count Chocula, etc.
Potion or Apothecary bottles, labels, anything cool to put in them
I am collecting different types of tea cups from thrift stores, anything like that would be great
Burned Halloween cd's that are "witchy" or spooky from Midnight Sydincate or Nox Arcana
Jewerly that would go good with a witch costume
Halloween recipe books

DISLIKES: not many, wouldn't care for anything that is real gory, other than that I am good with anything, just appreciative you are participating in the Reaper and thinking of me this year. It's been a very hard year, son had surgery June 12 and we have been in the hospital for the last 7 weeks for his recovery and rehab. This is why I am not doing my big haunt this year, just a Witches Tea Party for those who have been so good to us during this hard time. Thought we could let loose a little!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i love anything handmade...candles (real or pvc, if they are scented please do NOT send anything that smells remotely like vanilla- its one of those smells that makes hubby REALLY sick. other scents are fine ), tombstones, outdoor props (or indoor LOL), love glitter (im a girly witch LOL), i love anything witchy or graveyard stuff, props that move, creepy....etc... i love charlie brown halloween and dont think i have anything related to it (other than the dvd lol), apothecary jars, etc also love blow molds (dont have any)

dislike gore, clowns and 'country', but I do like retro stuff (does that make sense?) I also LOATHE cutsie owls. even the realistic ones im not crazy about (im not scared of them, just sick of them being everywhere LOLOL)

what i *DO NOT* need - spiderwebs, creepy cloth, the door knocker things, lenticulars, dollar tree tombstones (i have a 10 year supply of all of those LOL), if you send candy, dont send much - we just don't really eat it, and hubbys diabetic....

I LOVE all of the handmade tombstones so many people make on here! 

one thing i need and cant get locally (this time of year) are green and red LED string lights for my cauldron. needs to be LED so it doesn't get hot (i leave them on all month- 24/7).... Also could use purple (just a strand or two, not too much)

spotlights (blue) or strobe lights are awesome - as are fog machines (dont have any of that kind of stuff)

Also, our house is down from the main neighborhood, its dark down here and we don't get many ToT  - which sucks because the main part of the n'hood has tons. If you have or find or.. whatever - something for us to put at the end of the driveway to bring some attention to us, that would be great (meaning, it would have to be really BRIGHT. I did string orange lights down the driveway last year and that helped some, but would really like to have something even brighter that kids can see from a distance - so they know we're 'open' lol. The kids love inflatables, and they draw attention so maybe something along those lines with some sort of strobe or spot lighting?



edited to add: the only stores that i regularly buy halloween stuff in are walmart and dollar tree/ dollar general. so its a pretty good bet if you get something from elsewhere, i dont have it.... which is a good thing LOLOL

my pinterest board is here: http://pinterest.com/ocracokebound/halloween/

I really hope this doesn't sound greedy or picky - I promise I am neither! Just trying to give a clear view of what I have/ need/ want (or don't want) and the types of things I can use. If you are talented enough to make something - I will love it! If not, I will still love it! LOL


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

Ohh fun!!!

Um likes would be: skulls, clowns, pumpkins, I like cute, scary and gory. My themes in the house are insane asylum and carnival. I use things everywhere, so what I don't use for the party I use for my house or work. I love things that make noise, play music and move. I love "altered" stuff animals and bloody things. 

As for dislikes: webs, spiders, creepy cloth, candles, voodoo things, witches overly evil type decor, if that makes sense. 
the stores I have around me : target, Walmart, Walgreens, spirit, and dollar tree. I only included that list because I know when I shop for SR (since I can't make anything ) I always try to go to a store that isn't around in that city so it's something different that they couldn't get themselves. 

So excited!!!!

Thank you


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

for the most part, are getting better details on the list, but some could use filling in a bit!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

clowns_eat_people , great idea to include the stores near you!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bethene said:


> for the most part, are getting better details on the list, but some could use filling in a bit!


that was a cool idea! i think ill go edit! LOLOL


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I have three main areas that I decorate for Halloween. The front yard is our cemetery; the garage is a demonic underworld, while the front walkway and entrance is a witch’s area with creatures of the night. I have quite a few images of 2011 in my album and I will not be changing themes, I’d just like to improve what I have started. You can also see a poorly shot video of our 2011 display here: 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaMAoTRPTsA&feature=plcp
In the witch’s area, I could use some apothecary jars and/or labels and something to fill the jars. Sinister little vermin are always welcome, especially rats, bats, and spiders. A vent or reindeer motor would be terrific so I can raise and lower a few spiders. I would love to get various animal skulls to display here as well. 
I’m pretty satisfied with my cemetery but there’s always room for improvement. I could use an owl, some coloured finger LED’s for accents, a blue spotlight bulb. I am animating a cauldron creep and could use some skeleton feet, and legs. 
My underworld lacks detail and the main devil Uzzath could use some accessories such as studded wrist bands, a demonic necklace, and a red shawl out of creepy cloth. I run a fog machine in the garage and a fog chiller would be terrific to get the fog to hug the ground so it can pour out onto the driveway. Outside the garage I usually have a red Compact fluorescent bulb, and I know I need to get a new one because mine burnt out last year and was replaced with a red spot from the cemetery. I would also love to project Big ScreamTV’s monster eyes (original with Oculus eyes) in the garage or one of the upper windows. 
Certainly if my secret reaper or anyone who checks out my info can think of something that is not on my list I would greatly appreciate their input and suggestions. 
I have lots of PVC candles, spider webbing, and Halloween Music so I don’t need any of these. I am not into clowns or gore and I don’t care for glitter or cute Halloween decorations.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

So excited to be participating this year!

Theme/Likes: This year will be our 4th Annual Halloween Party and the theme is Nightmare Before Christmas. This year's party is special because we are combining it with my 30th birthday celebration! Anything Nightmare Before Christmas related would be much appreciated, especially ornaments for our Halloween Tree (an artificial Christmas tree decorated with Halloween ornaments that we plan on putting up every year). We decorate the entire inside of our house with different themes in each room, and I'd also love anything that is Dia De Los Muertos themed for our shrine, or haunted mansion themed (candelabras, old picture frames, creepy cloth, etc.). I'm usually pretty set for party supplies, but I'd always welcome extra Halloween napkins or unique serving pieces. Other likes include candle holders, bats, spiders, pumpkins/Jack-o-lanterns (as long as they aren't happy/smiling), skeletons, and skulls. I find retro Halloween post cards and pictures fascinating. We also do an extensive outdoor haunt, but the only thing I'm in need of right now are hanging reapers/ghouls of any size.

Dislikes: No gore, please. I do not have the stomach for it! Like many of you, I'm not into cutesy or glittery decor. I'm also not a fan of zombies (or their babies!), movie characters (Jason, Freddy, etc.), or industrial/wasteland. 

Thank you Secret Reaper!


----------



## Christina22 (Jul 9, 2012)

Likes: Pumpkin/jack o lantern anything! Fall scented candles, Halloween towels, pot holders..that kind of stuff  Candy that we cannot get here in Canada..like the fall M&Ms, the Pumpkin Pie Pop tarts and so on. I love Nightmare Before Christmas, witches , Halloween Magazines 

Dislikes: Any gore and zombies.


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

LIKES: Halloween birthday themed, really looking for orange, violet, black frosting to cookies, everything with Halloween related, everything related with Harry Potter, witches, pumpkins, vampires, really looking for fog mashine, lightning, inflatable decorations, Halloween stuff on party, Halloween candles
animated Halloween props, Halloween sweets 
Halloween nail tattos like black cats, witch, pumpkin
outdoor decorations 
Halloween party favors
Halloween toys and games like halloween twister or something like that
incenses, inflatable decorations


DISLIKES: too gory and bloody stuff, spiders and other maggots, insects, pirate and clown stuff


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

it is so much fun reading all the likes and dis likes,


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's another long list.

I decorate indoors with a small outdoor cemetery.
I love handmade items, and have nothing against thrift shop/garage sale finds/regifted items etc.

Likes: Spooky/Creepy themed items. Witches & hags, cemeteries, black cats, pumpkins, ghosts, bats, haunted houses, flicker bulbs & candles, owls, misc oddities, mummies, fog, books (I love Poe, Lovecraft and the Halloween tree but anything similar to their work or faux books) Old universal monsters, hocus pocus, corpse bride, fall/autumn items, creepy twisted trees and music(would be happy with burnt copies). Also, anything I can use to make props such as cheesecloth and Halloween fabrics, gears and mechanical bits that would work with steampunk.


Dislikes: Gore, guts, clowns and carnival, cutesy, pirate, baby dolls & zombie babies, devil/hell themed items, new movie monsters like Jason, Freddy, Leatherface, Saw guy, Chucky.


Already have plenty of: skulls, rats, webs, insects, spiders, witch cupboard, crows, door knockers, lenticular photos, party items.

After all that I sound really picky, but honestly I will be happy with anything! Thanks for reaping me!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

bethene said:


> clowns_eat_people , great idea to include the stores near you!


Thought so too, so I edited!!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Likes: anything for the cemetery, autopsy room, witch scene, or dining room table decorating (haunted house).

Dislikes: costumes, make-up, movies.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Dear secret Reaper,
I like the handmade stuff and I change my themes quite often. This year is a circus/carnival. This will include a freakshow. So pretty much anything goes. I am sure I will love what ever you pick out or make. I am very easy to buy for. Thrift store items are ok.
I love the odd and the "out of the box" stuff
I also have a costume closet so anything for that would be great. 
Love me some critters as well. can never have too many of those.


Dislikes:
glittery stuff and movies 
please no bake goodies they will melt on the way here to Texas
inflatables---have too many now.
real candles---have too many of those
halloween linens
blow molds


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I still have some people signed up that have not posted here, it will really help 
(although I do want the list in the PM too to send to your reaper)


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

bethene said:


> I still have some people signed up that have not posted here, it will really help
> (although I do want the list in the PM too to send to your reaper)


bethene, if we edit our post here to add more detail (as I did and got a little carried away while doing...  ) do we need to send you an updated PM as well?


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

Virgin Reaper alert!!! 

Likes:
I love scaring people and hosting a party at the same time. I am hosting a outdoor haunted maze this year. I love classic halloween looks. My favorite color is orange. I love traditions. I try and make my own props. I love medical scary things (work in healthcare). Saying that I love love love gore, but when it's terribly fake I'm super sad, then I make it work better! I really enjoy crafting things, and my husband is an electrical engineer, so I let him deal with the wires. Zombies are amazing as well. Love Japanese horror movies, especially suspenseful ones. I love good theatrical makeup including but not limited to latex, and foam latex masks. I am definately not opposed to thrift store finds. My household and I love nerdy. So if it is something funny you want to do, talk nerdy to me.

Needs:
I am fairly new at hosting for the public to walk by my yard. (grew up in po-dunk wyoming with no neighbors) So I have very few lights and gravestones. I really want to work on good audio for my haunt, and really don't know where to start. Animatronics is new to me in the building aspect, so a could starter kit would be AMAZING.

Dislikes:
Store bought costumes, make mine from scratch every year. I hate a lot of porcelain knick knacks, cute for others, not for me. I am vegan (diet reasons only), so I am not much for milk chocolate, actually I really just don't eat much candy period. I rarely drink, so I avoid it when hosting a party. My husband and I don't have kids (yet) so we are not into the cuteness of halloween. We plan on storing up for the cuteness when we have to later.


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

kmb123 said:


> bethene, if we edit our post here to add more detail (as I did and got a little carried away while doing...  ) do we need to send you an updated PM as well?


Agreed! Do we need to send an updated pm?!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Just signed up.. Here is my lists.. SO EXCITED!!!!  
Likes
I like haunted, eerie, things that go bump in the night. Think Haunted Mansion. Store bought, homemade or thrift store finds are great! I love it all... Here are some suggestions but don't be limited by them. I find others come up with great things that I would have never thought of. 

I always have a cemetery in the front yard so anything for that would be cool. Maybe a squawking crow with glowing eyes, urns, cool tombstones, etc..

I have a witch scene.. old dirty bottles, a haunted ouija board, spell books, even an old witch mask would be great.

I always say I'm going to do a clown room but never seem to get it together so anything that falls into the evil clown category would work.

I also have tons of spiders and a few spider victims - if you can come up with anything creative to go with them, send it my way! 

Oh! I'm also working on a life size Jack Skellington and Sally - anything that would fit in with a life sized Nightmare before Christmas scene would be cool too!

I have lots of pictures in my albums to help you get a feel for my haunt including pictures of my previous Secret Reaper gifts. (Which I loved)  

Here is my Pinterest page
http://pinterest.com/kymmm/for-the-love-of-halloween/


DISLIKES - Torture, Extreme Gore, Movie icons (Freddie, Michael, etc,), Cutesy, Country style items and Aliens.


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

LIKES: Horror memorabilia (not DVDs, I have a rather extensive collection), McFarlane/NECA horror figures. small props and decorations, horror/thematic music, homemade stuff, fog scents, froggys spray, blue/green LEDs

DISLIKES: luminaries, cutsy stuff

I do a small yard/home haunt in Omaha, NE. I have a cemetery, a funeral parlor and other decorations outside.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Likes: I love Ghosts especially. However i really like pumpkins, black cats, ravens, things that light up, glitter, skeletons/skulls, halloween/decorative candles, tombstones, anything really =)

Dislikes: Lots of gore, super cutesy, not a big fan of rats

I just moved into a new home, both indoor and outdoor items are fine. I'll be decorating inside more this year since not many can see my new house, and I don't have much interior decor. I love really everything to do with halloween =)
I'd like to add that I am in love with blow molds but have yet to find a halloween one, so if you would like to be the one to start my pitiful collection please dont be shy!! However anything is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I love anything associated with classic movie monsters or 70s-80s slasher flicks. I'm also obsessed with Pumpkin Carving.

I dislike anything cutesy at all. I have decorations inside and out but don't have any plans for a party yet. That doesn't mean I wouldn't love party favors but I just may not use them this year. No biggie.

I would love anything homemade by someone on this forum. I also love lights, especially green or purple. Around here orange gets confused with UT football so I'm not overly jazzed about orange lights. Having said that, if I had some lights that were orange, I don't think anyone would confuse me with someone who likes football anyway. I love witches, vampires, bats, spiders, werewolves, frankenstein, the mummy, and any other classic monsters.

My favorite movie is Halloween but I love Friday the 13th, Psycho, Nightmare on Elm Street.

Overall I think I'm pretty easy to please though...anything associated with Halloween or pumpkin carving would be wonderful.


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)

Likes: My haunt is mainly outside (graveyard scene) and a garage walk through filled with sensor moving, popping pneumatic props. So as far as things I like, anything that will make a trick or treater think twice about moving into that specific area. I'm big into the scare factor, love zombies, monsters, anything to enhance the graveyard scene(this is mainly for scenic looks, not allowed to walk through it). The graveyard is pretty much explains itself. As for the garage, I'm turning it into a haunted asylum this year. 

Dislikes: Anything that glitters, looks cheesy, cutesy, or fake.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

*Wife posting under my name. Sorry.*


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

*Wife posting under correct name:
*
I like the smell of pumpkin pie, apple cider, and fallen leaves damp from a recent rain. Black nights with full moons, or moon slivers...each has it's own magic. Cats and witch hats, pumpkins and old-timee scarecrows forgotten in a farmer's corn field. A broom made of twigs resting in the corner of the room. Anything harvest-oriented and folklore based. Poems or quotes. Candy dishes, Black silhouetted wiches, ghosts or goblins. Alfred Hitchcock. Tim Burton. Dr. Seuss. The late 1700's. The Salem Witch Trials. Black and white stripes. Shadows and what can't be seen. Imagination. Cantaloupe. I love cantaloupe.

I don't care for gore. Blood, guts, severed hands or body parts, machetes, Jason and Freddy. Glitter and bows. 

I'll try to list more specifics as time goes on.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I love Halloween and am so excited about participating in the Secret Reaper again this year! It is so much fun preparing for your victim and anticipating the arrival of your own package! As many others have said, I have no problem with homemade, thrift store or whatever! Many of our Halloween props are homemade and I love seeing the creativity of so many others on the forum. We do an outdoor party prior to Halloween where we have a small yard haunt in addition to decorating a large portion of our yard. On Halloween night, we do up our front yard with a haunt and decorations. We are basically the only ones in the neighborhood that do it, so we try to make it really good! We don't do an overall theme and we try to vary the rooms year to year. We have done a clown room, witches, spiders, mad scientist, autopsy, deli and body parts. I am building up to do a kid's playroom. So, anything that would fit into any of that would work.

We do not do anything inside, unless we get to much rain to have the party outside, and then there are to many people to do much decorating, so anything that works better inside, would not work well for me. I do not like overly gory things, a little bit of gore is ok though. I am not a big fan of the typical horror movie villians, Freddy, Jason, etc; however, I do like classic horror movie monsters, mummy, vampire, etc. 

I'm stealing this idea from someone else that did it; here is the link to my Halloween Pinterest board, with lots of Halloween related things that I like!http://pinterest.com/teresamarsh/halloween/

I think that about covers it. LOL When I started this I didn't think that I would know what to put; I guess that I did ok.
I know that I will be thrilled with whatever I get! So excited! Heehe!

Oh! How could I forget! We do have a cemetary, also.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Zombies!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

remember, I also want the likes and dislikes list in a PM, several people have been just saying it will be in the thread here, and I would like to please have it in the pm to send to your reaper so they have a personal copy of it,,, and also, remember to give a fair amount of detail!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm sure bethie it will be much easier having you email each reaper a copy. much better than having to look through all these pages for the victum. will comply


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Dislikes: Gore, snakes and anything really gross

Likes: Anything Witchy, vintage Halloween - real or copy; Halloween style music of midnight syndicate and manheim steamroller; JOLs, Almond Joy candy bars, just about anything Halloween except over the top cutesy. I don't mind glitter.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought I had already done this, but apparently not.

My likes are anything creepy or scary, but not necessarily gory. This year our theme is an evil carnival/side show, so anything that would fit in that theme would be welcom, i.e., creepy clowns, side show items, snakes, voodoo props, skulls, lighting, etc. If my reaper turns out to be an artist, I would absolutely love some vintage looking side show posters announcing things like the Jersey Devil, the Chupacabra, the Glory Hand, an Alien, and the snake pit! I can't afford the real things, and don't have a talent like that of my own. 

Dislikes: anything that is cutesy or too glittery. (A little glitter goes a long, long way!) No dolls of figurines, please, unless they are of creepy clowns, of course!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Likes: I live in an apartment so I can only decorate indoors. Recently I have been interested in antique mortuary/cemetery/occult items for Halloween such as actual or reproduction cemetery street signs, coffin/grave marker plaques, in memoriam collectibles, vintage Ouija boards, planchettes, crystal balls, books with photos from seances, actual photos from seances, etc. I also like creepy black & white drawings similar to old 1920s/1930s carnival ads or etchings (such as Albrecht Durer's images of the apocalypse.) Regarding regular Halloween decorations (pumpkins, bats, monsters, etc.) I enjoy vintage or vintage styled decorations like the ones Bethany Lowe produces. I love horror movies that are either completely ridiculous (Sam Raimi's Evil Dead, Drag Me to Hell) or are legitimately creepy or slow burn (Blair Witch, The House of the Devil) so anything relating to those types of movies would also be appreciated. I really like 1940s-1970s vintage horror movie posters & reproduction posters. I also intersperse regular autumn decorations in with my Halloween items. I like autumn leaves decorations/candles, mercury glass & clear/orange/black glass pumpkins, and pictures of autumn tree-lined streets/paths. Handmade items are very, very much appreciated!

Dislikes: I do not like kitschy, sparkly, color-changing or cutesy Halloween items. I love horror/gore but do not like the silliness of gore props. I'm not a fan of zombie babies or face-changing pictures. I also don't have anywhere to put large items.

Edit: Adding my Pinterest boards (all Halloween themed). Should give my reaper an idea of what I like! [B]http://pinterest.com/kardec251985[/B]/


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Im totally excited to do this again this year 

Likes are, Zombies, gore, spiders,snakes,ghosts,skeletons, clowns. Totally love cemetery stuff,anything gothic, bats. Any type of lighting is always great. And any Movie character stuff(Freddie, jason, Frankinstien) Pumpkin carving. Spider webs, Scary medical equipment for a mad science lab. Scene setters, Candy or jello molds (hands, brains, coffins) I can always use more makeup too.

Dislikes - Nothing overly cute, not really into sparkly stuff either.

Our theme this year is “Fear Factory, Face your fears” So anything to go along with that would be awsome. We need spiders, bats, snakes stuff like that.Also any creepy cloth would be good. We do a Outdoor haunt for the trick or treaters and a inside party for our friends.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Im going to add my pinterest link as a few others have done. it might give someone a better idea of what I like. http://pinterest.com/dee14399/halloween/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great idea to add the pinterest link, I have such varied things on mine, it is crazy! but I might have to do that too!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

dee14399 said:


> Im going to add my pinterest link as a few others have done. it might give someone a better idea of what I like. http://pinterest.com/dee14399/halloween/


I really like that site thanks  the skeleton wreath is my favorite!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

If I might make a little suggestion to everyone... When adding information about yourself I feel it would be better to go back and add it to your original post, like most have done. As a reaper I am not going to want to have to re-read every single post on here to make sure I found all your updates. It will be tasking enough to find your original post to see if you have added info since the PMs went out. Plus, you know, I am kind of lazy sometimes and don't want to have to work too hard at this. LOL. 

I love your ideas of adding local stores and Pintrest likes. You guys are really creative this year. 
Thanks.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great idea JW, I have up dated mine list, and have gone back to my original list and added, that makes it so much easier for your reaper, and also, gets you a better chance of getting something you might really want  

Also, once again,, I have had many pm me with very vague lists, which is ok if your truly do not care what you get, but does make it more difficult for your reaper if they really want to personalize the gift, which I myself like to do. So once again I am asking for details! thank you all, i do not want to be a pain with this, but last year had so many people PM me to ask for more information about their victims wants, so am just trying to head this off at the pass!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

have a few new sign ups who have not posted here, which is ok as long as I have the list in my PM, but I think alot of people like to see the lists!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Likes*
Scary Foam filled or wooden Jack-O-Lanterns
Items for my witches closet (body parts.bugs, ect.)
items for my cemetary ( reaching out heads or arms)
skulls
realistic spiders
Halloween cds
Holiday candles
anything really scary 

*Dislikes-*
giant yard material blow ups.
no pirate items
cutesy/cartoony items.
plastic items that break really quick
anything glitter.. I cant stand the stuff.
GOLD!! Big NoNo-- the color is such a turn off
lights that go around the windows or walkways- they remind me of christmas
plastic banners ( they always rip because of the wind)


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

bethene said:


> great idea to add the pinterest link, I have such varied things on mine, it is crazy! but I might have to do that too!


You know what, I thought about what you just said and I agree, cause I am all over the place, but then it hit me, I can make a secret reaper board!

In fact, edit: http://pinterest.com/djhoyler/secret-reaper-likes/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what a great idea!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Likes: zombies!, skeletons, I do a home haunt btw, cemetery stuff, bloody gory stuff, skeletons, props and animated props. Halloween is also my son's Birthday so party supplies is cool too!

Dislikes: None


I love doing this every year!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

JustWhisper, and all: It can be very easy to find your victims post on here. Go to their profile page & on the left column you can choose "find recent posts." It lists the thread, then what they typed.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

good idea Halloween Princess, I actually have done that before, and have had to look thru ALOT of thread, some times people do alot of posting,, but also, it makes sense just to have all your lists on one thread, just to keep it organized and to gether


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I never thought I would have a need for Pinterest, but I am joining today to create Halloween boards. Wonderful idea!


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

Here is my Pinterest: http://pinterest.com/joelklaus/wish-list/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I started following you ! I 

I actually ought to do a wish list! I just have my Halloween board


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> JustWhisper, and all: It can be very easy to find your victims post on here. Go to their profile page & on the left column you can choose "find recent posts." It lists the thread, then what they typed.


Thanks HP, But sometimes I have to wade through 30 or 50 posts of theirs to find something, and if they have 3 or 4 posts adding stuff they like it gets confusing and too much trouble. It is just easier if they keep it on one post. Just my opinion. Of course, once you find their list, my suggestion is to write down the post # so you can find it again if you didn't save it or print it.

Haha now I have to go find mine so I can edit it. I wrote it down somewhere...but where?


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Will get onto this as soon as I can. When is this years?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I pm'd you DOD!


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I sent my list to Bethene - but I will elaborate a little more here.

Likes: cats, bats, witches, ghosts, glittery stuff, vintage halloween

Dislikes: super gory stuff, over-the-top, cheesy

I love making stuff myself so I love receiving homemade stuff as well!

Here is a link to my Pinterest board for Halloween (which is still a little sparse - but getting fuller every day! ) http://pinterest.com/seelie9/it-s-never-too-early-for-halloween/


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

If I find I need to add something to my post, I simply update it to keep the confusing down, and less stressful.




JustWhisper said:


> Thanks HP, But sometimes I have to wade through 30 or 50 posts of theirs to find something, and if they have 3 or 4 posts adding stuff they like it gets confusing and too much trouble. It is just easier if they keep it on one post. Just my opinion. Of course, once you find their list, my suggestion is to write down the post # so you can find it again if you didn't save it or print it.
> 
> Haha now I have to go find mine so I can edit it. I wrote it down somewhere...but where?


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I haven't signed up yet, want all my ducks in a row first, but I think I'm going to unbox / take pictures of my Halloween stuff and put them in an album so for SR people can see what I have / like. I may even make another album of "wants" just to give even more ideas of types of stuff plus maybe, just maybe, someone is tired of one of my want items and will sell one of them to me.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

good idea, I know Hallorenescene has a album something along those lines, props she wants/likes, my album would be very full,, I would love most every thing! LOL!! but I really ought to do that on pinterest!

BTW, started following you on Pinterest, Seelie 8504!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I believe that I have a few people who have signed up and not posted here, it is not mandatory, but is sorta fun for every one to look at !


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I good with anything Halloween.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

no one else filling their lists out? Remember. DETAIL!!!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

This year I am splitting my theme between Zombie Day Care & Mad Scientist Chemistry Lab. 

Likes: Anything related to Zombie Babies. Homemade items, if you have the talent. Anything that can be used for a chemistry lab. Lab Instruments, X-Rays, Lab Signs, Demented Nursery Toys, Books, Blocks, ect..., Any Zombie Baby Room Decor. 

I don't mine anything used, antique, or thrift store. I would prefer if you have the talent one piece (that is awesome) as opposed to a lot of smaller things. But really I wouldn't mind either.

Dislikes: Cutesy Stuff, Glittery Stuff

To help with ideas I have created a pinterest page with images of things that I like.

Here's a Link to my pinterest: http://pinterest.com/gricelda_castro/halloween-secret-reaper-ideas/


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

I guess I'm in this year  ....

My likes-not much has changed since last year. Vintage looking decorations, black and white, I LOVE glittery things, witches, bats, OWLS, haunted mansions, potions, potion bottles, wizards, moons, stars, pumpkins, homemade, unique, vampires, candelabras, skulls, pumpkin/fall scented candles, really anything pumpkin scented, I LOVE all things Disney halloween themed, haunted mansion! you can check out my pintrest- http://pinterest.com/mystikgarden/halloweenie/

Dislikes- aliens, CLOWNS, anything Gorey, bloody, or severed, zombie babies, no candy or baked goods. (trying to lose weight)

No outdoor decorations. I live in an apartment so I can't really decorate outside


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I think I included enough detail. 

*To My Secret Reaper*

For Halloween I tend to be inspired by a wide variety of things. This year I've been thinking of something with an Addams Family vibe or maybe some kind of elegant Slavic vampire thing. I'm mostly up for whatever. I tend to like things with a darker aesthetic all year long and I keep a lot of my Halloween up with the rest of my collections year round. It makes my inner goth child happy, haha. 

I have Dollar Tree, Target, Walmart, Walgreens, Michaels, Hobbie Lobby, etc around me. I pretty much have everything I like from those types of places. I like things that are unique or different, so feel free to be creative and have fun with it. I'm a bit eclectic and don't mind things outside of the box. I also appreciate hand made. 

So here is a list of things near and dear to my dark Halloween loving heart that I draw inspiration from and you might draw inspiration from as well. Like I said I'm up for whatever mostly. Have fun!

http://pinterest.com/etherstragic/

*Likes:*
Indoor decor
Elegant, gothic decor
Victorian/ Edwardian 
vintage Halloween
antiqued items
Vampires, but not the teenage glittering kind. I like Dracula, Nosferatu, Interview With A Vampire/ Anne Rice type vampires, or something more Sid Vicious/ rock and roll like Spike and Drusilla.
coffins
black/ silver/ purples/ blues/ orange/ rich dark jewel tones/ blood red
Autumn/ Winter
ice and snow
Fall leaves and barren trees
Autumn scents and crisp Winter ones
shadows and silhouettes
the moon/ night sky
Slavic looking items
Anatomical type stuff/ organs/ blood/ skeletons
Macabre/ spooky curiosity shop type stuff
Spooky apothecary
spell books
Pumpkins
Candles/ candelabras
Cemetery/ graveyard/ tombstones
Bats/ Ravens/ crows
Black cats
Witches
Ghosts/ spirits
I like spider webs, but not the spiders themselves. They creep me out.
Black roses
Transylvanian castles
Reapers
Steampunk
gypsy
sugar skulls/ Dias De Los Muertos
dark, ethereal type stuff; apparitions
I do collect children toys that are quirky, vintage, or just curious in some way. I like the toys on Nightmare Before Christmas and the spider baby from Toy Story. My idea of cutsey would be more like Mark Rydan type stuff or the old vintage cartoons from the 30's and 40's.
I don't mind candy and my favorite Fall drinks are black teas and chai. I'm big on tea and mugs/ cups. 

*TV/ Movies:*
Tim Burton especially Sleepy Hollow and Nightmare Before Christmas
Georges Méliès- A Trip to the Moon, etc
Addams Family
Dracula
Queen of the Damed/ Interview With A Vampire
Classic monsters
Let the Right One In
Underworld
Supernatural
Buffy

*Halloween Music:*
Scandinavian metal / Scandinavian avant garde indie electro (Fever Ray, the Knife, etc)
Industrial metal/ rock (Blutengel, Terminal Choice, Rammstein, Gary Numan, NIN, etc)
alt rock with a dark bite to it- Manson, Tool/ Perfect Circle, Smashing Pumpkins, etc
goth rock/ new wave (Bauhaus, Joy Division, The Cure, She Wants Revenge, Sisters of Mercy, etc)
punk/ post punk
classical music that sounds like a dark waltz
classical piano with a dark melancholy- Chopin, Rachmaninov
Soundtracks- Queen of the Damned (my personal favorite), Interview With A Vampire, Lost Highway, Underworld, all of the Tim Burton ones
Voltaire

*Lit/ Authors:*
Eastern European folklore
British gothic romantic lit- Shelley (Mary and Percy), Keats, Byron, Coleridge, etc
Oscar Wilde/ Dorian Gray
Anne Rice
Bram Stoker
Edgar Allen Poe
Edward Gorey
*
Historical Periods/ Styles/ Cultures:*
Victorian/ Edwardian
Eastern Europe/ Slavic/ Russia 
1800s London and Paris
Dutch Renaissance
Art Nouveau
1920's
Art Deco
Baroque
Ancient Egypt
French Revolution/ Marie Antoinette type stuff
Brit Punk, who says Halloween can't be rock and roll

*Dislikes:*
Outdoor décor for now since I live in an apartment.
Spiders/ bugs- I have some phobias there.
Zombies
gory, blood and guts,Texas Chainsaw type decorations. 
I'm not big on Freddy vs Jason, Scream, etc sort of movie characters. I don't mind dark movies, but I prefer something a little more atmospheric and elegant with a rich gothic landscape. I'm not big on that modern horror/ torture film stuff. 
Werewolves
Sparkle-pires/ Twicrap- I like my vampires elegant, but vicious not glittering and emo. I hate most of that teen vampire crap that has become the thing since Twilight. 
Clowns
Hot Topic
Disney
pirates
folksy, country type fall decor.
I'm not a cook so I wouldn't have much use for baking type stuff.
anything super Satanic, no goat heads and child sacrifices in a box


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

FANTASTIC list! blueczarina!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm doing a cajun swamp party with a haunted walk-through, so anything that's swampy. Stuff like voodoo dolls, printed Loa signs that I could frame and hang in my hallway, pillar or taper candles, Yankee Candle in Halloween scents, cemetery items, spanish moss, cheesecloth, styrofoam to make "boards" for my windows, bones for my alter, rubber chicken, mason witch jars ( I'll end up having to make a lot of these to line my path outside), oh and I love Wilton Halloween baking stuff and party items like wine bottle stoppers.
I love all the hand -made stuff I saw from the first reaping pictures but store bought or thrift store finds are good, too. 

Dislikes: gore, cute & country, blowmolds, horror movie characters, pirates

Oh and somebody mentioned we should say if we have kids in case our reaper wanted to include a little something for them, too. So I have a boy and a girl ages 8 & 10 respectively.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not playing by the rules. 

I don't wanna give out a list. I want to be surprised.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok.here goes...

Anything spider-y, web-y. Love spiders...still obsessed with those beautiful creatures.
Skeletons...have a new love/appreciation for them. All sizes, poses positions..anything. They just make me smile.
Witches. I do a 'witch' room with great shelves of witch jars, potions and 'oddities'. Also collect witch 'dolls' or figurines'.
Horror dolls or creepy babies are also great fun.

I 'decorate' inside, and haunt outside. 

Dislike: clowns, pirates and anything too gory (no guts! haha)


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

This is better than Christmas! 

Things I love – 
Haunted Mansion
Skulls and Bones – Especially real animal skulls!
Anything for the graveyard – ground breakers, tombstones (especially love homemade ones)
Pirate stuff
Old/Antique/Vintage/Victorian/Gothic/Medieval/Retro
Gargoyles
Mechanical parts to make props with
Mad lab supplies such as beaker’s, vials, real stuff!
Lenticulars
Witches cabinets items – potion bottles, spell books, old books, crystal ball
Lights – not strings of lights but ways to highlight a special scene
Skeletons
Unique/homemade
Candles and candelabras
Mummies
And what we all seem to want – someone to make me the PVC Candles!

Things I don’t want – 
Halloween town
Cutesy
Zombie babies
Clowns
Too much gore
Ouija board


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Does Waiting for a victim count as a Secret Reaper dislike??? 2.5 more weeks for sign-up and then some courtesy time for Bethene to arrange everything seems like forever.....the wait is worse than ... waiting for your parents to pull the car over so you can go to the bathroom, it's worse than being dressed in your costume and having to wait for the sun to set.... it's worse than waiting for your parents to check over the candy......btw why does Dad always say his favorites aren't safe to eat???


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

This thread is getting pretty long!  YAY!! Come on everyone... if you haven't done so already, post a detailed description of what you like and dislike! You will most likely be happier with your gift!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

detailed is the key work Kymmm! thank you for reminding people !!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello Secret Reaper,

I host a modest yard haunt every year and it keeps growing one bit at a time. The style that I like is elegant yet haunting. I don't have too much space but I make do lol! Here is what I like :

ANYTHING handmade that I can use in my haunt. Having a original prop is so amazing and I would brag about it to everyone!
Groundbreakers
Fog Machine
Fog machine timer (I'm in desperate need of those!)
Animated items (as long as it's battery operated I have enough plug-in props lol)
A 20 foot handmade spiderweb that glows brightly under a blacklight--like in this style http://www.ebay.ca/itm/120800192827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
A spider victim that glows brightly under a black light
A spider that glows brightly under a black light
A awesome Halloween countdown sign 
Lighting would be nice (black lighing, led lights)
Tombstones
A black crow with light up eyes
A black owl with light up eyes
Skulls and skeletons
I just decided to name my haunt Doveborne Cemetery so a sign with the name on it or a tombstone with a dove on it would be awesome as well!

Here are my dislikes :

Clowns
Pirates
Cutsey poo or glittery
Overly gory (I like rotting flesh but not melting off the body with an eyeball sticking out)
Blow molds
Inflatables
Hanging props (I have more than enough lol)
Indoor decor (again I have more than enough)
Zombie Babies

I will add my pintrest as well!

http://pinterest.com/dovebornemanor/pins/


I am sure that whatever I get from you my dear secret reaper I shall love!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

To my secret Reaper

Likes

skeletons, skulls, vintage, thrift store, garage sale finds and anything handmade. Ghosts, candles, rats, cats, witches, spell books.
I'm doing a carnival theme this year and i would love anything for it. Dollar tree has flags that come in primary colors and i can't find anymore in my area. 
Zombies, creepy dolls, spiders, oddities in jars. Kids costumes to fit a 3ft skelly. werewolves, those colored light bulbs, the spiral ones and any kind of supplies, glue sticks, elmers, paint, great stuff...things like that.

dislikes

glittery
cute
blow molds
inflatbles
no pirates - ( i love pirates but i did that theme last year)

Really, I would be grateful for anything you send.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

My situation:
I live in a rural area, down a long driveway, so I get zero trick or treaters. I have a Halloween costume party every year for about 15 or so people at my house, usually all adults. So my focus is mostly on indoor decorating (although some stuff outside is good) and on throwing a good party. 

Likes: 
Zombies, party supplies (serving dishes, anything that would be fun to have at an adult Halloween party), hand made items, spiders (not real ones!), bats, rats, skeletons, brains, mummies, jars of stuff, bugs, wreathes, eyeballs, spider webs, good party music, Halloween recipe books (or even printouts), party games/ activities, creepy cloth, fun socks…

Dislikes: 
Glitter in the excess, cutesy/cartoony, figurines, really cheesy/ cheap looking items, fall/ harvest themed, creepy dolls, clowns, super gorey like hook through a head (severed hand is okay), also this isn’t really a dislike but I buy a lot of things from the dollar tree so I’d rather not get a ton of stuff from there, but some is okay. Thrift store/ used items are A-okay with me.

Here is my pinterest to give you an idea of the things I like http://pinterest.com/deadhouseplant/halloween/

Thank you, I'm sure I will love whatever I get!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

There are some awesome posts here. I have some more to add to mine and will do so shortly. I will edit my original post, again. I'm even putting a few things on pinterest so I can add that link as well.

Can't wait.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

there are some great details in the lists


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have several new people signed up, would you like to list your likes and dislikes here?


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Like- anything Witchy or Vampire. I also love anything handmade
Dislike- Cute Halloween


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

still no new people making lists? anyone reading this, if you have not posted a list here, it would be a good idea to, not required, as long as I have the list in the PM, but it is nice to have it here!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i hope they all list they're lists. i know i enjoying seeing what our ghouls like


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

ok Likes: Clowns, circus, carnival related anything, could be masks, posters, wigs, clown shoes, etc...I love scary and gory and creepy....monsters, spiders, witches, I'm pretty easy to please. We're bringing back Clown Town this year but we do a different theme each year, sometimes bringing one back so anything would work...i like store bought, thrift store bought, side of the road found and handmade so go for what makes you have a good time gathering...

also, our whole extended family gets together on one night and we all carve pumpkins together..I am the coordinator of this and the tool supplier so anything pumpkin carving related would be awesome as well.....

dislikes: cute, funny, glittery (I know that may make some cringe) I'm not a huge fan of movie monsters....


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Alright, think I'm ready to post this bad boy now.

I have a cemetery, Witch display and little spider area that I’m working on. Anything to add or spruce em up is fantastic!

Likes: GROUND BREAKERS, ZOMBIES, coffins, ghosts, skulls, bones, skeletons, bats, werewolves, vampires, witches, spell books, potion bottles, spiders, spider webs (especially the hard to find black spider web), led pillar candles or those PVC ones some of you can make, TOMBSTONES (can never have enough of those), blow molds. I seriously LOVE anything with Halloween. If it’s related to Halloween or Harry Potter I will love it. I love homemade stuff. I don’t care if it’s hand me down, garage sale or a dumpster find (as long as it’s been cleaned). Anything creepy Halloween. LOVE scary movies! Went to my first horror convention, Days of The Dead, in July! Going to Scarefest in Kentucky this September. 

Dislikes: Not into the glitter stuff. Nothing horrifyingly gory and we are good. Some blood and a little gore is ok. Ah hell! Who cares! Just send whatever! I’m not big on clowns but if you got something clowny go right on ahead. Gotta get over your fears sometime.

I prefer anything that can go outdoors. I have started decorating inside a little now that my nieces and nephews are getting older. They are still hurricanes though. 

I am thinking of getting a Halloween tree! I think my nieces and nephews would love it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

some great list, but I still do not think every one has posted!


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't wait, it won't be long now!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yup, getting closer!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

It's August so that means its getting closer! 

Victim! Victim! Victim!

Hehehe just a little excited here!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

jenscats5 said:


> Hi all!! For those who listed "Vintage or Retro" Halloween items, can you describe better what that means? I struggled a bit last year as I didn't know what my VICTIM meant by that.....


Speaking as your VICTIM last year, you did an awesome job. That said, a couple sites that may help...

Vintage Halloween 
Jason Walcott's Vintage Halloween Page

At least, that's what I mean by it.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

The Auditor said:


> Speaking as your VICTIM last year, you did an awesome job. That said, a couple sites that may help...
> 
> Vintage Halloween
> Jason Walcott's Vintage Halloween Page
> ...


Oh yay!! I was a bit worried about hitting the "vintage" part correctly......


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have alot of people who have signed up and not posted here, also, VERY vague likes list are being sent to me, ,, please , the more detail the better!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Likes: zombies, skulls/skeletons, spiderweb items, cemetery things, ravens, Victorian inspired items, carvable fake pumpkins, weird things for my Cabinet of Curiosites (unique things typically found in nature, specimen, bones, eggs, etc), purple/black/silver items for my Be-Witching Bash

Dislikes: Cutesy things, country style decor, movies (I own a ton already!), movie character items (unless it's NBX), the color pink, Radco items/ornaments


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

is my list okay? Or do i need to update it little more or something?



bethene said:


> I have alot of people who have signed up and not posted here, also, VERY vague likes list are being sent to me, ,, please , the more detail the better!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

it really is not a huge deal, but I want to help the reapers,have a easier time picking out gifts, some people just said I like halloween and scary stuff,, well, what kind? anything in detail is great, look at Just Whispers list and Kathy2008's they have fantastic lists, very detailed , you do not need to be that detailed, but instead of saying I like witches, say, I love potion bottles , spell books, brooms, etc . it is all in the details, but like I said , it is not mandatory, just easier,


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yours is good, NOWHINING,, no specifics, but pretty good detail

it is not a big deal, it just makes it easier on your reaper to give as much details as possible, if you like witches, say what you want with them, potion bottles, spell books, candles, broom, etc,, what about grave yards do you like,. lighting, tombstones, ghosts, skellys, etc. 
most people have good lists but a few are very vague, if it is you, you can always go and add to it!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Another source of inspiration for those who don't quite know what's meant by "retro"
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/116503-retro-halloween-memorabilia.html


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

I like most anything, really. I joined for the pleasure of giving, not receiving (as did most everyone else, I'm sure) so what_ I_ want is secondary. That said, whoever has the task of dealing with my name should get some kind of help so here goes.

Likes - 
Home decor like plaques and signs and such that can be hung on the wall. Shelf/table space is at a premium. 
I like Universal's classic movie monsters, Cheesy sci-fi and B-type movies as well. (if it has 'it came from', 'attack of the', or 'return of' in the title, I probably will like it)
I like those Hidden Object games for the computer, especially the creepier ones. 
I don't mind cute or sparkly but neither's a super fave.
I have a Halloween themed Christmas tree every year, so ornaments/ decor for that are always welcome.


Dislikes - I suppose I don't really care for the more modern horror type movies like Saw and Hostel and the re-makes of Japanese horror movies like The Grudge. Demonic/Satanic stuff is a no-no. 

2012 Themes - Our haunt theme this year would be aided by any of the following. 
Egyptian theme - We have a portion of the trophy room where the Dr. has gone to Egypt so anything of that nature would be great.
Mad Lab - Natch.
Anything to go in a demented kitchen.
Changing portraits you can't get at dollar tree (I have all the ones you can)



Stores I have access to (and shop at) -
Big Lots
Dollar Tree
Party City
Walgreens
CVS
US Toy
Micheals
Hobby Lobby


Sorry the list is not longer or more specific, but I am simply not all that picky.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

eviliz, that is a good list! nothing wrong with it at all,, I guess when I say vague, it is the ones that just love every thing Halloween, or variations on that, which we all love Halloween or we would not be hanging around a forum for it all year long! LOL!! Just a bit of detail would be nice!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

This really does make it easier when shopping for someone you don't know. So, don't forget to post here if you've signed up for the Secret Reaper exchange!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

much easier!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok peeps here is my list of likes and dislikes:

Likes ; Anything Fabulous! Vintage Halloweem, Black rats (we all know preferably wearing boas) grey creepy cloth, old lace table clothes I can dye, I could use some cool life size skeletons, cool ornate candle sticks that I can paint black, light up pumpkins ( love those the kind you plug in) Also always can use home made CD's of Halloween music.Honestly anything different or if you are a prop maker feel free to build me anything and send it on over. I can use any prop home made

Dislikes; Gore, or anything bloody, anything too cute, no severed heads or limbs, Halloween DVD's or candy. Also don't really do a witches theme so not really in the need of potion bottles or spell books. 

I hope this helps. Im not sure of what theme Im doing so really i guess you can just check out all of my albums to get an idea of what I like and don't like

Kisses and Hugs to whoever my reaper is and I can't wait to see what you send me  *


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

trying to keep this close to the other thread!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

This could use a bump.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think there are still some people signed up who have not posted in this thread, so jump on board, it makes it fun for all to read the list


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

You're right, *Bethene*, it is fun to read everyone's lists!

Plus, it sometimes makes you think of things to add to help your SR out. It can be so much more difficult and intimidating when the list is vague, since we all want so much to make our victim happy.


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Secret Reaper Likes & Dislikes*
I'm just glad to be a part of the gang and will be happy with anything I receive! My only worry is I will be paired w/someone who likes handcrafted items and I am hopeless at that! 
Dislikes - Not into gory

Likes: Having a party this year with limited funds so the theme will just be Halloween in general. Trying for a black & Deep Purple & Acid Green color scheme with gothic, ornate feel, love art nouveau if you can find any halloween style art nouveau. haha!

creepy cloth (any size, black) need 3 pkgs
craft spray for mirrors to make ghostly effects
gothic lettering stencil 3" high letters for mirror message, have large mirrored closet I need to make interesting...
cobwebs - need 5 pkgs
scene setters of plain brick walls need 4 rolls
lenticular and/or gothic mansion portraits any size need 5
napkins - (cloth) old, tattered, embroidered, stained need 12 any color
napkins - (paper) in black solid need 50
dessert plates - stoneware/corelle, antique, ornate, etc., old or used is good in black or glass, crystal
paper plates - black or Acid Green, or purple solid color need 50
black or crystal wine glasses (glass or plastic) need 12
wine glass jewelry need 6 - mixed colors any
silverware (the more flowery the better) mismatched, old, stained is great! need 4 sets
plastic silverware in black need 50 
*********Delete this--candelabrum - metal in any condition, ornate is great! need 1---found one today 8-11-12**********

glass or plastic jewels to hang from chandelier any colors, I plan to use fishing line to hang them.
witch potion stick on labels for bottles need 20
any size glass bottles in any colors to mix/match as witch potions need 5
black or white, green or purple feather boa to dress up my skelly girl
long blond wig for skelly maid girl
long necklaces for skelly, cheap, gaudy is good
white, frilly maid's apron for skelly maid
white maid's cap for skelly
plastic silver serving tray for skelly maid about 10" to 14" rectangle

Quantities are wished for amounts, if you can only find 1 it's all good!!

Thanks, gang! 






$6 at Goodwill - I'll "Paint it Black"​


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bumping this one too


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bump it up!


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

Very much looking forward to this again this year!!

Having either a Witchy Party (think: Hansel & Gretel in a cage, spell books, potion jars near a cauldron w/ dry ice in it, besoms, hats, candles, skulls, tattered black fabric ect...) OR a Grims Scary Fairy Tales theme party. So anything for those themes would be wonderful! (also having a kids party for ages 4-13, some scary, some not so scary... not exactly sure what theme though...)

Favorites: 
skeletons,skulls, 
outdoor & indoor lighting (orange, green, blacklight, red)
witchy hats, 
spell books, 
potion bottles,
witches, 
witch shoes,
spiders, 
candles,(led flickers are great), 
candlabras, 
cemetary stuff (especially outside lighting for it), 
zombies, 
anything homemade, 
glowsticks, 
scene setters, 
black roses,
ravens, 
bugs,
creepy dolls



Dislikes: 
cutsey stuff 
clowns, 
i have enough spiderwebs & dollar store items (bc I buy them all as soon as I see them out). 

An early Thank you to my reaper


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

If you're gonna bump it, bump it with a trumpet


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol!!.......


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we still have a few who have not posted here!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yay! I am so happy that I'm able to participate again! I had a blast doing this last year 

LIKES: Halloween books (whether it be scary stories, poems, party ideas, traditions or arts & crafts). Halloween baking items (candy molds, cake pans, etc). I absolutely LOVE blow molds! I do adore primitive and country Halloween decor, as well as vintage/reproduced vintage. I have a big soft spot for Beistle cutouts. Halloween items for the kitchen like dish towels, oven mits/pot holders, coffee mugs (kinda obsessed with mugs actually lol) and I'd love a Halloween cookie jar. Since we won't be doing our usual party this year, I'll be decorating more on the traditional side rather than trying to make my house look old and spooky.......does that make sense? For instance, last year I had old portraits, creepy cloth and pvc candles everywhere. This year, I just want to be more laid back and traditional with decorating. Love Yankee candles and misc. Halloween candle holders. I could use more potion jars too. Actually, I would love anything witchy (hats, brooms, cauldrons, shoes, etc). I could use a good black cat.....fake of course lol. But not one of those shiny, tinsle ones. I am a BIG fan of AMC's The Walking Dead. Completely obsessed with that show lol. As of right now, I really have no interest in collecting the comics though. With so many issues out already, I'll never be able to catch up with them. I have a thing for toss pillows and blankets too. Only have a couple small Halloween pillows, so of course I'd love more  And I have yet to find a Halloween blanket. Every year I say I'm going to buy a Funkin, but I never do lol. I like one of a kind items and will treasure anything homemade  Oh yeah....owls! I keep meaning to get some owls! I love the ones Michael's has this year. 

Here's my Pinterest. http://pinterest.com/missmandy1983/ I have a couple of different Halloween folders.

DISLIKES: Glitter (a little bit is ok, but not the entire item covered in glitter). I don't hate gore, but I have no use for it this year. Same thing goes for tombstones. And I definitely do not need any crows/ravens or creepy cloth....I have tons! Not a fan of pirate stuff or clowns. And although I love watching Michael, Jason, Freddy....I don't like to decorate with them lol. I don't need anything from Dollar Tree either (I've purchased just about every Halloween item they cary). I don't care for zombie babies either.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great job on a detailed list Miss Mandy! glad you are joining us!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I know you heard that bass bumpin' in my trunk, bumpin' in my trunk!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry thought I'd use a little Offspring to bump.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hearts1003 said:


> Sorry thought I'd use a little Offspring to bump.


LOL I actually like their new song........BUMP!!!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Come here, little thread....come on...who's a good little thread???? Who's a good little thread?????? You're a good little thread, yes you are! Yes you are! Good thread, here's a cookie.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> Come here, little thread....come on...who's a good little thread???? Who's a good little thread?????? You're a good little thread, yes you are! Yes you are! Good thread, here's a cookie.


i wanna cookie


actually, i dont , i had my sundae a little while ago LOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Come here, little thread....come on...who's a good little thread???? Who's a good little thread?????? You're a good little thread, yes you are! Yes you are! Good thread, here's a cookie.


Ok, this came out kinda creepy LOL.


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

But creepy is so halloween!  Didn't seem creepy as in distasteful, to me, sounded like you're calling your dog!
Hate to be a dumb @ss, but we're trying to keep this thread a hot one, by posting a lot?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

kathy2008 said:


> But creepy is so halloween!  Didn't seem creepy as in distasteful, to me, sounded like you're calling your dog!
> Hate to be a dumb @ss, but we're trying to keep this thread a hot one, by posting a lot?


Pretty much lol. It helps to remind everyone that sign ups are still going on and also to post their likes/dislikes if they have already signed up


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, everyone is so excited they just can't help but share the excitement. and of course we know bumping isn't allowed on this forum. but feel free to share in the excitment.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

kathy2008 said:


> But creepy is so halloween!  Didn't seem creepy as in distasteful, to me, sounded like you're calling your dog!
> Hate to be a dumb @ss, but we're trying to keep this thread a hot one, by posting a lot?


It also keeps making me edit my list!!!!!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I still have to sign up, but not until I get pics of my stuff probably this weekend to make an album.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

good, sumrtym, we need more blood in the reaper,, we are down at least 5 quarts ( 5 people less than last year so far! )


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i want a cookie! and I dont have any updates to add to my list. 

BUMP DA UP!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

kathy2008 said:


> But creepy is so halloween!  Didn't seem creepy as in distasteful, to me, sounded like you're calling your dog!
> Hate to be a dumb @ss, but we're trying to keep this thread a hot one, by posting a lot?



I was calling my dog....

Does help to keep the 2 Reaper posts somewhat close to each other. I'd just update my list but the update I'd make probably violates some sacred Halloweenforum rules and may result in the end of the world as we know it. Or just my getting kicked.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

The Auditor said:


> Come here, little thread....come on...who's a good little thread???? Who's a good little thread?????? You're a good little thread, yes you are! Yes you are! Good thread, here's a cookie.





MissMandy said:


> Ok, this came out kinda creepy LOL.


Awww, thank you! <3


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Awww, thank you! <3


You're welcome


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Love zombies, werewolf's, witches, bloody disgusting things are always welcome
Hate clowns, spiders, and Dr.'s


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

.......0......0........
..........>.............
-
------|----|-----


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Can't wait to get my VICTIM! But in the meantime, here are my likes and dislikes:

Likes: I love, love, LOVE anything skeleton related, but I also like cats, zombies, shrunken heads, anything that sparkles, bats, owls, spiders and webs (not the stretch webbing, though), spooky pictures/lenticulars, witchy things, gothy stuff, gore, indoor décor, lighting (green/ red/ black light, etc). Thrift store items are fine, and I welcome anything handmade. Also, I love those little Halloween themed hand sanitizers that Bath and Body Works puts out (hint, hint  )

Dislikes: Cutesy country decor, stretchy spiderweb, bugs, clowns, snakes, vampires/werewolfs, wax candles (battery-operated candles are fine though), Disney, Freddy/ Jason, I don't really need any party supplies like plates or napkins. Unfortunately, I’m not able to do much outdoor décor this year, so indoor stuff only. Please no candy- it always melts in the Florida heat. :’( Oh, I also have a mountain of creepy cloth so I don’t really need any- believe it or not.

I don’t have any particular theme in mind this year. I’m pretty eclectic when it comes to decorating, so anything you get or make me, I’ll MAKE IT FIT into my décor!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone who's participating this year, don't forget to list your likes and dislikes. It will be very helpful to your reaper


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

jenscats5 said:


> Hearts1003 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry thought I'd use a little Offspring to bump.
> ...


I know right! Love the whole album!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Vic Tim! Vic Tim! Victim!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That's a cute pic!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Vic Tim! Vic Tim! Victim!


my daughter would SO LOVE that!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ohhh, I like that picture~


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I love it too so I thought I would share as a way to BUMP IT


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

The time is approaching!! If you haven't put your likes and dislikes here... DO IT!! lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

a couple of new people signed up today, they still need to post here~


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

beautiful nightmare, that is a cute picture.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

You only assign everyone AFTER all the signups, right?


----------



## CoreysCrypt (Oct 21, 2011)

likes: anything vintage (decorations or old horror movie theme), creepy, oddities, something for a yard haunt, anything for a Halloween party. I decorate my whole house so you cant got wrong really. If you make a lot of your decorations like me id love something handmade.

dislikes: cutesy, glitter, gore, edibles, blow up items.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Dear Secret Reaper:
This is my first year and am super excited! We like to go for an authentic or real look, like the creepy original halloween stuff- skeletons, cats, bats, witches, ghosts, pumpkins, vintage stuff, cemetery stuff, anything that is creepy, unusual or handmade, but we would be happy with anything we would receive! We throw a party every year so everything we do is for our guests because we don’t get a single TOT! 

Likes: My husband and I love gothic decor, skulls, skeletons, pumpkins, jack-o-lanterns, zombies, haunted houses, ghosts, day of the dead stuff, horror movies, gorey stuff like severed heads that hang, body parts, paper mache, spiders, things I can decorate inside with (and at work!), nightmare before Christmas stuff, monsters, we are wanting to expand and focus a lot on our cemetery so we would like things like black or white creepy cloth, small props for inside of the cemetery, tombstones, bones, lighting, strobes, crows or big birds, ground breakers, pvc candles

Dislikes: nothing too cartoony or cutesy . We don’t like blow molds (I know to some people are going to leave out a huge gasp!) lol We also don’t like any warewolf or alien stuff, or folk art. 

I have quite a few Halloween boards on my pinterest: You could use these as reference if needed! 
https://pinterest.com/jkuhns1031/

We don't really have a yard haunt theme however, we have a few different areas we set up or plan on setting up: a zombie kid playground and cemetery, and we also set up a lot of stuff inside for our annual party. I am making a pumpkin reaper this year with 2 minions and would like some other things to put around him/them to create a scary type atmosphere. Our future plans include making Sam from Trick R Treat and a scene to go with it, so anything really related to that movie is perfect


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great list Living Dead Girl 1031! lots of detail,, also, started following you on pinterest!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

bethene said:


> great list Living Dead Girl 1031! lots of detail,, also, started following you on pinterest!


Thanks Bethene!  I used to be able to play around on pinterest at work but now they have it restricted  lol It's so addicting, I'll see if I can add you onto mine


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm laughing at how many people put dislikes: cute AND gore. hahahaha

Likes: Cute. Yes. I said it! Nostalgic Halloween vibe. OUTDOOR decorations. Anything classic. I'd love pumpkins, pumpkins, pumpkins, cats, bats, mice, owls, crows, brooms, cauldrons, spiders, ghosts, skeletons, classic vampire or monsterish like Frank and his Bride. Spooky bordering on frightening is OK. Cemetery themes, lanterns, skulls, tombstones. I like plastic, but I'm falling head over heels in love with foam. Oh and I like signs. Lots of fun funky signs all over the place. Ohhhhhhh trick or treat pails ~ love them! I have a fetish for novelty light strands and yard stakes too. hahaha I could go on ~ but I guess it's pretty clear.

Dislikes: It's obvious. No blood, gore, body parts. Nothing torture or murder related. Actually the thought of a photograph of my face upon opening a package that had a bloody severed body part and or meat hooks would be priceless. LOL I'm not really a glitter girl either. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> Thanks Bethene!  I used to be able to play around on pinterest at work but now they have it restricted  lol It's so addicting, I'll see if I can add you onto mine


Started following you as well!! Some very cool pins....


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

jenscats5 said:


> Started following you as well!! Some very cool pins....



Thank you! A lot of the stuff I have pinned I forget about, once I go back and browse through I get excited all over again lol


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

My like, Anything scary but not gory. 
Dislike, nothing cute, please.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know, I can spend so much time on pinterest!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I had my first reaping last year at the second secret reap and it was sooo much fun. I had the most fun picking things out. I cant unfortunatly make things very well, I want to more than anything but I'm lackin' skills !! so I hope my victim doesn't want/hope for homemade things. with that said here are some of my likes dislikes....

Likes : Witch stuff ie. Potion bottles, especially if they look "real", anything a witch might own, I like a witches supplies more than actual witches themselves, like the bottles or spell books ect. 
creepy/ spooky things , like creepy pictures for the wall , haunted house type items. This year I am decorating my kitchen to be a witches kitchen so I need stuff for that, again with the witch supplies. My living room is going to be the classic haunted house look, with old pics on the wall, candles, busts ect. Something like the Deadwalker couple on the grandin road site would live in or maybe a vampire, so I need just basic accessories to make that creepy/ Gothic house look. and for the first time I am doing a Mad Scientist lab, I dont have much for that at all. I have my mad scientist but I don't have alot of beakers, test tubes, fake electronic controls/panels....whatever he would use to make his monsters, just things in general you would find in a mad lab .
Zombies, I like zombies , , bats, any creepy creatures for outside like creepy dogs, creepy scarecrows, creepy pumpkins. 

Dislikes : Clowns, no doubt about it I don't like em. Gory things, I don't mind a little gore but really gory isn't my thing. I'm more creepy than gory. nothing that looks like it's been hung( or is it hanged ?) around its neck. I guess I have to say glitter to a degree, I used to like it and I have it , I'm just moving away from it. blow molds, movie monsters like Freddy, Jason, Michael ect.

Well thats all I can think of at the moment, I can't wait to get started. I'm happy to be joining in again this year.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I had the best time reaping two years in a row. Cant wait to do it again this year...
DISLIKES super country, super cutsy adorable halloween stuff. Although I do love some glitter. I just dont like the primitive country halloween or super happy ghosts.
Likes....Well pirates of course I do a halloween pirate themed yard haunt. BUT I need more stuff for my party.
My kitchen is a witches kitchen so potion bottles, spell books, anything witchy LOL
My dining room is carnival/circus themed I have tons of clown stuff but any kind of circusy thing wouldd be great.
I am doing an 80s prom theme for my basement;; So anything that would remind you of the 80s for decor would be great. 80s movie pics, 80s posters, 80s candy anything you can think of.
One of my other rooms is going to be a vampire themed room. Anything goes for that something vampirish LOL
I am also having a mad lab in one of my rooms. I do have beakers, test tubes but I would like creepy things or control/panels or something for it.

OH I have a predator vs alien scene in my hallway. I have a lifesize predator and only a bust from the shoulders up of alien. Maybe some camoflauge netting that would be great. 

Last but not least LOL... My bathroom scene. One bathroom is going to be like a zombie tore it up. Bloody shower curtain, zombie toilet seat cover a dead body in the shower... Maybe some crime scene tape or a zombie sign or biohazard stuff:

THe other bathroom is my favorite. I just remodeled it and it was from the 60s pink and baby blue tile. UGH. Finally made it up to the year 2012. So I kind of want to go on that. I am going to have a skeleton taking a bubble bath. I want her to be surrounded by beautiful spa like things. But halloweenish. Maybe like black or white or purple potion bottles glittery or real pretty. Or little trinkets that are halloween themed and pretty . I guess this room could be cutsey. 
gonna have her holding a wine glass and surrounded by halloween pvc candles. Its going to be her relaxing spa . I need anything for this room. I have nothing...

Hope that gives you some ideas!!!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a pinterest account but no idea how it actually works!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ELH, sounds like we had almost the same bath, except instead of baby blue it was more of a slate blue, lightish,, but UGLY! am so glad that is gone! a skelly in the tub sounds cool!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

There have been some really great lists posted these last couple of days. So exciting!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

We're getting closer to V day!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> We're getting closer to V day!


....and I'm getting twitchy!!! Can't wait to start stalking my Victim!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/moonwitchkitty/halloween-decorations/
LOVE halloween Victim, Victim, Victim


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Just added my Pinterest to my list. I'm on page 21....if that helps whoever my reaper will be lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hey, moonwitchkitty, started following you!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

osenator said:


> My like, Anything scary but not gory.
> Dislike, nothing cute, please.


C'mon Osenator, give your secret reaper a break. This is not a list, it is a short statement. LOL. Do you decorate inside? Outside? Do you have a theme? Several themes? I know you have some secret desires hiding inside there, let them out for all of us to see. What do you really want?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I went to follow moonwitch and I was already.......here is mine...http://pinterest.com/kel2242/ Mandy, I already had you also..Bethene, where is yours? I need to do like Mandy and split my Halloween up...its massive, lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

cool beans  bethene thanks


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I also added my Pinterest page..  Just a few more days!!!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

You guys are making me want to start a Pinterest page, stop!

I will stay strong, I will stay strong...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Give in you know you want to. you can almost tast it one click and your hooked.. muhahahahahaha  truly it is pretty cool


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bumpitidy bumpy


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ophelia said:


> You guys are making me want to start a Pinterest page, stop!
> 
> I will stay strong, I will stay strong...


It's quite addicting! But there are some really cool ideas you'll find on there. And not just Halloween stuff. I found all kinds of 'recipes' for homemade cleaning products and such. Just made my own fabric softener yesterday


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> It's quite addicting! But there are some really cool ideas you'll find on there. And not just Halloween stuff. I found all kinds of 'recipes' for homemade cleaning products and such. Just made my own fabric softener yesterday


I saw that pin - how did it turn out?? I cant' wait to try the shower head cleaner one....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

jenscats5 said:


> I saw that pin - how did it turn out?? I cant' wait to try the shower head cleaner one....


I think it came out great. It works like fabric softener! lol Doesn't have the strongest of smells, like a store bought softener would have, but the fact that it only cost me $1 to make a bottle....I don't care! The recipe called for Suave conditioner, but I'm wondering if you used a better conditioner, if it would have a stronger smell? But keep in mind, if you go buying expensive conditioner, it defeats the purpose of doing this to save $$ lol.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

http://pinterest.com/ocracokebound/halloween/

thats my halloween board, but i have lots of others too lolol


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

MissMandy said:


> I think it came out great. It works like fabric softener! lol Doesn't have the strongest of smells, like a store bought softener would have, but the fact that it only cost me $1 to make a bottle....I don't care! The recipe called for Suave conditioner, but I'm wondering if you used a better conditioner, if it would have a stronger smell? But keep in mind, if you go buying expensive conditioner, it defeats the purpose of doing this to save $$ lol.


Great idea! Have you guys tried $1 or less cheap conditioner as shaving soap in the shower? Never buy shower gel again! 'Course maybe you gals are way ahead of me!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Give in you know you want to. you can almost tast it one click and your hooked.. muhahahahahaha  truly it is pretty cool


Oh, believe me, I do want to! It really does look amazing.  However, I get sucked into HF and FB too much already. I need to draw the line somewhere, or I'd never get off of the computer. Of course, FB was once my way of staying in contact with friends and family while we lived so far away. I don't know if it's because we're closer to home now, or what has changed, but now I tend to post actual updates less and just share silly pictures more. I may need to rethink it after the holidays are over, when things have settled down.

*MissMandy*, DH wishes we could use fabric softener again. I'd rethink it, now knowing I could make my own, except it's not good for cloth diapers. Fabric softeners and dryer sheets both leave residues in your machine, which can redeposit onto the diapers. This makes them not want to do their job of soaking up moisture, which gets messy. I may keep it in mind for after we're all done with diapering, though. I can't handle the smells of most detergents and softeners anymore. Even walking through my neighborhood gets me a little choked up sometimes, it's sad.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I just went thru and started following everyone's H'ween boards - thank you for enabling me to waste more time!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

lisa48317 said:


> I just went thru and started following everyone's H'ween boards - thank you for enabling me to waste more time!


i think theres an actual pinterest thread somewhere..... you can follow more people and waste more time LMAO


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha yeah there is, witchy. It's in the party section, I believe. We shouldn't be flooding this thread with a completely different topic (even if it is keeping it on top  )


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

just doing my civic duty to keep it up top


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> just doing my civic duty to keep it up top


I know....makes me feel so torn!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, time is closing in on us with the end of the sign up, still have several who have not posted on here! 

AND several who could add a bit of detail!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bada bing bada bump!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> well, time is closing in on us with the end of the sign up, still have several who have not posted on here!
> 
> AND several who could add a bit of detail!


Tell you what...dear Reaper, if my list causes you grief, if you need a bit more detail...just ask me


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> Tell you what...dear Reaper, if my list causes you grief, if you need a bit more detail...just ask me


if youre my victim i shall send you popcorn balls. 


why?


i have no idea. 

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

time for this witch to go to bed now


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

popcorn balls?? I think you are ready for bed LOL!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I love popcorn balls!


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

bethene said:


> well, time is closing in on us with the end of the sign up, still have several who have not posted on here!
> 
> AND several who could add a bit of detail!


Well one of them is me. LOL. Anyhow as I PM'ed bethene yesterday with my likes and dislikes I failed to add them here as well. So here they are. I am easy to please. I like anything for outdoors. Stuff that would stand up in the weather for 2 weekends in early September. Lights, punkins, whatever will survive outside. Just nothing real gory as it will be displayed on my camp site.
Thanks


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey Bethene! I think someone else already asked but I missed the answer,

When we update our list on the thread, do we need to message you also?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Hey Bethene! I think someone else already asked but I missed the answer,
> 
> When we update our list on the thread, do we need to message you also?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


No, you don't need to. Just be sure to make any changes to your list before she hands out our victims


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

like Miss Many said, you do not have to, but if you want it messaged you may if you wish, totally up to you,


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Likes:

- I am a horror fangirl. I love 80's slashers in particular. Fright Night is another favorite movie of mine as well as The Monster Squad. I have all these movies on Blu and DVD already but would love posters, action figures, collectibles, etc. Have been searching for eons for anything related to the Freddy Fan Club from back in the 80's as well as Freddy's Greatest Hits which was an LP. Michael Myers is my number 1. 

http://www.amazon.com/Sacred-Terror...TF8&colid=2TP54UCQ44JCW&coliid=I3O8H3138JU4NN I have had this book on my wishlist for 3 years.



- If you were so lucky as to stumble upon a Horrorhound #3 in a used book store, I would love you forever and owe you everything. Only one missing from my collection and super rare and hard to come by.

- Thrift store paintings that have zombies or monsters inserted into them. For example: http://twistedsifter.com/2012/04/adding-monsters-to-thrift-store-paintings/

- Would love a cheap print of Sweetheart Hotel by Charles Wysocki

-Vintage Halloween. Love paper cutouts especially.

- Handmade stuff is cool by me. I envy lots of the beautiful homemade creations some members get!



Dislikes:

Not a glitter girl. I like my Halloween a bit more macabre. 

Not a huge tombstone person or severed limbs. I don't really do a "haunt." I decorate more inside and display my blow molds outside.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bump................


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I like 
skulls/bones- animal or human.......funeral parlor decor, gothic decor/themed, crows, bats and critters, never can have to much creepy cloth and can always use hands, ..battery tealites, flicker bulbs, and of course would love anything hand made by any of the great people here on the forum.....
doing a gypsy theme this year, have a wagon to use for a vardo, will set up camp around it. Need bango, accordion prop???? for the musicans playing around camp fire. having funeral for the gypsy queens son, the werewolf.................
dislikes or really don't use : gory, bloody, guts, glitter stuff,


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

jenscats5 said:


> I saw that pin - how did it turn out?? I cant' wait to try the shower head cleaner one....


I f you are talking about the one where you use vingear in the bag and tie around shower head, oh man that worked awesome, I used it on the sprayer at the kitchen sink too., and the rings around your drains in the sinks and tubs justed soaked a sponge in vinegar and let it sit.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmmm...I think we're still missing some lists!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I swear if my head wasn't attached I'd forget it. Thanks bethene for resending this to me. Anyway here are my likes/dislikes:


Likes: ghosts and vampires, gothic things, I love ghost items especially for my cemetery outside, and party items, vampires(Dracula, Barnbas Collins, ect) the gothic style, lights for outside or inside, I have a Halloween lighted village that i display each year so figures for that would be perfect too! Jack o lanterns are also in my displays. I like Halloween jewelry too. But i love ghosts. 

Dislike: I don't like blood and gore for the sake of gore, I prefer more gothic, creepy, eerie


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Yay! Thanks, *Sookie*!

Now I'm going to be greedy: More, more, more! I'm nosy, I love knowing this stuff!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know Ophelia, I love reading the lists, it is interesting how while we all love Halloween, we all have different ideas! 

have a few more newbies that need to post!


----------



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

Not sure if I posted, but I like pretty much anything. I do like more scary type things, but anything Hallloween is awesome!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Details people, details! lol


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

bethene said:


> I know Ophelia, I love reading the lists, it is interesting how while we all love Halloween, we all have different ideas!
> 
> have a few more newbies that need to post!


I read every page. Loved it! However I am feeling a little paranoid. So WHAT does everyone have against blowmolds and inflatables? ROFL (OK... that is only funny if you know that is all I have!) lololololol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hilda said:


> I read every page. Loved it! However I am feeling a little paranoid. So WHAT does everyone have against blowmolds and inflatables? ROFL (OK... that is only funny if you know that is all I have!) lololololol


I LOVE blow molds  I think a lot of people don't like them because they're not really spooky. I love them because they bring me back to childhood. I currently only have 4 so of course I'd love to add to my pathetic collection. Even if it was one in bad shape....then I could try my hand at re-painting them like you do, Hilda  I just adore what you do!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love blow molds because they light up and kids like them. there is such an array of different characters out there. i think a lot of people don't like them because they blow over and they get tired of picking them up. keeping them up is a chalenge. and then there's the lights that go out, and the fuses. most times when i get one at a garage sale it needs a light, fuse, or the cord is cut. and then there's die hards like us hilda, we have multitudes of them. and what a challenge is that to plug them all in. my daughter says they are cheesy looking, but all 3 of her kids love them. whether any one is a fan or not, hildas collection is worth checking out. i think everyone will see how pretty a set up she has. a lot of work for her, but so worth it for you.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Hilda said:


> I read every page. Loved it! However I am feeling a little paranoid. So WHAT does everyone have against blowmolds and inflatables? ROFL (OK... that is only funny if you know that is all I have!) lololololol


I do not own a single blow mold, but I want to assure you that you are a true artist that I greatly admire. Your display is first rate and is very likely the envy of Halloween enthusiasts across the United States and beyond. Even if they don't admit it. 

You do one thing, and you do it EXTREMELY well. That, in my opinion, is something to behold.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Hilda said:


> I read every page. Loved it! However I am feeling a little paranoid. So WHAT does everyone have against blowmolds and inflatables? ROFL (OK... that is only funny if you know that is all I have!) lololololol



lol Although I said that I disliked blow molds it was only for the purpose of my haunt. I don't have anything against them,I think they are adorable and your set-up is so amazing! They just don't fit into my other decorations. They bring back a lot of memories for me and remind me of the classic halloween decorations that I love. There's a lot of people out there that would absolutely LOVE to have a display a fraction of the size of yours


----------



## Lady Wraith (Aug 7, 2012)

Dislikes: Cutesy, edibles, blow molds or inflatables, clowns or gore (haven't started an area for those things yet)

Likes: I like things that look real ( like I am really in a witches, vampires, werewolf's ect... home or lair! ) Ravens, skeletons, witches, graveyards reapers, creepy trees, scary masks, scarecrows, black cats, candelabras, candles, cauldrons, pumpkins! Geesh! *Everything* *Halloween*! I am having a sit down dinner with close friends this October and no theme this year just Traditional Halloween (this will be where all my decorations that I don't want to get broken when my friends start getting tipsy will be) Then a big pole barn party afterwards!!! Honestly I am just excited to be apart of this years Secret Reaper This is my FIRST! Anything you want to send or make will be so exciting!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I was just joshing about the blowmolds thing!  ~ However, THANK YOU all for the lovely compliments!!  That's awesome! 

Look at it this way... most of the companies have gone out of business. If everyone liked blowmolds ~ that would be less for ME!!! 

OK... sorry for going offtopic. Back to likes and dislikes...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Page 2????? I think not.


----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, it has been fun reading everyone's likes/dislikes!...............all that reading has put me in the mood to start shopping for my victim that I don't even have yet.....................so I have. I hope that I get a victim that can use what I've managed to "generically" pick up so far. If not, I can incorporate it into my own displays.....well, except for a creepy clown thing that I have in the garage because it weirds me out and I can't bring it into the house!

Needless to say here are my likes/needs and dislikes/don't needs:

Likes/Needs:

Our theme this year is "Voodoo Island" (which in my twisted mind is a mixed up combo of Fantasy Tiki Island meets Island of Dr. Moreau meets Resident Evil 20--voodoo doll zombie apocalypse--interpret that as you will.........). Our guests have been invited to spend an evening at the "Voodoo Island Resort" and while the night may start out tropically island friendly, things probably won't turn out so well for most of our guests as the night goes by. So to pull off this crazy theme, I'm looking for:

Green led or regular light strands
Tikis--tall, short, wooden, in beverage glass form, or totem form, or anything in between
Palm or tropical leaves, vines, or trees (I really don't expect anyone to ship a tree, but if you come across the 6-7 ft collapable paper variety....)
long hanging moss
voodoo dolls--I'd love to hang these from the creepy cloth on the ceiling
green or gray creepy cloth, or camo netting
Coconut carved heads, monkeys, whatever
lizards, snakes, spiders--as long as they're tropicalish looking (colorful or glow)
anything tropical--made creepy
I'm fine with glittery as long as it fits in (palm candelabra with glitter and cobwebs? yes!)
LED candles only please--we don't do real candles anymore


dislikes/don't need:

Body parts
Gory stuff
tombstones
clown items
candles that require a match to light
music (unless there's some creepy island somethin' out there)
tiki torches (got 12--that's enough)
Leis (got 'em already)
fish nets
blowmolds (got lots)
Inflatables (got more than lots--up to 8 so far--in fact my victim my get one of these if they like inflatables!)
lenticulars (got the whole family)
luminaries (tiki torches will light the way this year)


Did I mention that I love hand-crafted, thift store or repurposed items? Well, as an artist/crafter myself--I do! 

I have all the usual stores nearby me: dollar tree, Target, Homegoods, Michael's, and of course, my favorite--Goodwill. 

Most of all, THANK YOU REAPER!, for your time, effort and shipping expense that you are going to outlay on a stranger you've never even met, but know you'd like because we have the best holiday in common! 

Bella Betty


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

We're nearing the end boils and ghouls. Tomorrow is the signup cutoff, which means bethene will be handing out victims. So if you haven't added your like/dislikes here yet, or if your list isn't detailed enough, this is your last chance to do so!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great detail on the list bellabetty! I have a few who are new who haven't posted here, and also, some who still have not posted here even though they have been signed up for a while,,,


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

What I officially like is getting my victim!


----------



## Thesmartmama (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you in advance to my Secret Reaper.

My likes: I love birds - owls, ravens, crows, etc. I decorate outdoors with a spider tree, a bat tree and a cemetary in between but we have a ton of stuff. We don't do inflatables because my dogs always pop them (boo!). I do a potions bar inside, several tablescapes, etc. I like birds, bats, gargoyles, mystical stuff, slightly whimsical stuff, folk art (I used to collect AndyFaye, Bethany Lowe (handmade not licensed) but not country kitchen ka-ka, Victorian, gothic, whatever. I also do a wall of black and white photos - so the photos that change from something normal to something spooky. I guess I do a more Victorian spooky vibe than a gory vibe. This year I am making quite a few potion bottle type of things so spooky bottles would be amazing. 

My dislikes: I don't do scented candles - I tend to headaches with overly scented products, as does my son unfortunately. I don't really do clowns, excessively gory, movie characters such as Jason or gore fests like Saw, or witch figures. I don't like the zombie babies. I also have a ton of Halloween themed handtowels.


----------



## candymom (May 11, 2011)

Likes - Candy making supplies. (Molds, Chocolate, flavorings, cups, sprinkles, food color [Paste]) 
Party Serving stuff (Platters, dip bowls, picks, table runners/table cloths, candle holders, serving utensils, etc.) 
Collect Boston Warehouse Halloween items (esp. Bone Collector) 
Witch's Kitchen items (Spell books, potion ingredient bottles, bags of rats, eyes, etc., any type of creepy decor for a witch's kitchen. 
Halloween village type stuff. 
Classic or B Horror movies. 
Frou-Frou Victorian type things with lace and such. 


Dislikes - Satanic stuff, super gory stuff. Not a big fan of newer horror movies (Slasher genre). Genre specific items. (Pirate, clown, etc.) I tend to need to re-use items year after year, and themes change. 


Stores I visit - 
Micheals/Hobby Lobby
Dollar Tree
CVS/Walgreens
Wal-Mart
US Toy
Dollar General
Spirit of Halloween
Party City
JoAnn's


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I decided to update mine a bit plus I added a pintrest as well. What a great idea!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> What I officially like is getting my victim!



2nd the motion. Victim victim victim!


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

How fun! I'm so excited to join you all this year. It's nice to be among those who not only "get" my slight obsession with Halloween but it's refreshing to see lots of you are more obsessed and creative than me! =)

Although I personally like spooky & creepy we've got two little ones so I try to keep Halloween stuff more colorful, whimsical and fun...like skulls with glitter & rhinestones as opposed to anything overly scary or gory. I LOVE black & white stripes, swirls, polka dots, candelabras, The Nightmare Before Christmas and the quirky, Tim Burton style in general. Handmade, crafty & unique creations are always fun, too.

Other likes: pumpkins, leaves, Fall decor, cute witches, potion bottles, spell books, cauldrons, brooms. My Pinterest board might help: http://pinterest.com/laurameckley/halloween/

Dislikes: As mentioned, we don't do extremely scary or gory so no blood, guts, evil children, dolls or clowns, zombies, etc. Although I like food and candy due to the potential high temperatures (and rising number on the scale...WTF?!) I will sadly add edibles to the "no thanks" list. =)

I hope that's good enough? I think this is a great idea and I'm sure I will love whatever I get!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

So excited to participate this year!

Likes: Love anything that has to do with pumpkins and also witches! Hocus Pocus, All of the old Universal Monsters, Disney Villians, The Haunted Mansion, anything Halloween (the movie) related -just not the dvd-already have that And anything with glitter! haha
Also, anything to put outside in my yard haunt.
Thank you Secret Reaper!!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

I, too, am excited to participate given this is my first secret repear as a newbie member. Thank you in advance to whomever my secret reaper turns out to be.

Likes: I decorate mainly inside of my house with actual items that look time-worn, creepy, decayed, etc. I try to emulate a haunted mansion that is trapped in the Victorian era with tons of webs and vignettes of forgotten daily activities (old typewriter left at the desk with a message, dinner party at the dinning table for the dead, etc.) I frequently purchase old photos and either add to them or simply put them in old spooky looking frames and cluster them on the mantle and around the tables. I love to buy from the thrift stores, Goodwill, Salvation Army, etc. to help create the realiness - so if you buy something that is 2nd, 3rd, 4th hand that is completely perfect!!! I am trying to write a mini background story of a woman who lived in the house prior to me or do something to explain the "trapped in time" look (similiar to the Hollywood Hotel attraction at Disney). I absolutely love skeletons especially when they are dressed in older clothing or items that hint at an earlier period of history. I love vintage clothes and hats to dress my 6 life-size skeletons with (hoping to get more this year) that end up all around the house. And finally (sorry for going on and on and on here) I LOVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE HEADLESS HORSEMAN!!!!!

Dislikes: Cutesy, glittery, country primitive, inflatables, etc. I don't collect anything brand new unless it creates the feeling of the old and timewarn. I also don't do the bloody and gory side of the holiday.

Hope this helps and gives my secret reaper a good idea of the "treats" I like


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

frogkid11 said:


> I decorate mainly inside of my house with actual items that look time-worn, creepy, decayed, etc. I try to emulate a haunted mansion that is trapped in the Victorian era with tons of webs and vignettes of forgotten daily activities (old typewriter left at the desk with a message, dinner party at the dinning table for the dead, etc.) I frequently purchase old photos and either add to them or simply put them in old spooky looking frames and cluster them on the mantle and around the tables. I love to buy from the thrift stores, Goodwill, Salvation Army, etc. to help create the realiness - so if you buy something that is 2nd, 3rd, 4th hand that is completely perfect!!!


Wow frogkid11...this is me EXACTLY! I wrote a book on my likes and dislikes and couldn't figure out how to explain and get my style across. Your description does it perfectly! 

Great minds think alike.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I like
-shopping for my victim
-anticipating getting my gift from my reaper (better than Christmas!)
-sharing the Halloween spirit!
-making stuff for my victim and yes, it's always made with lots of love!
-picketing Bethene's house with all the fun HF members


Dislike:
-waiting for my victim's name
-vague lists
-glitter bombs (still picking glitter outta my hair)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I like
> -shopping for my victim
> -anticipating getting my gift from my reaper (better than Christmas!)
> -sharing the Halloween spirit!
> ...



oh i hope you are my victim  do I have something for you muahahahahha 
like the list feel the same for realz


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

It's so much fun seeing that package come to my door! I am easy to please really! Only problem is fighting my kids for my reaper gifts! Last year my three year old made off with a big black plastic rat that squeak when you squeeze it! It's still in her toy box! Lol


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

kmb123 said:


> Wow frogkid11...this is me EXACTLY! I wrote a book on my likes and dislikes and couldn't figure out how to explain and get my style across. Your description does it perfectly!
> 
> Great minds think alike.


Awesome KMB!!! I am still catching up on what everyone posted - I am headed to check out your list now. So what's the chances I will get you as a victim and you get my name??? LOL


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> 2nd the motion. Victim victim victim!


Can almost taste the blood in the water so existed muahahahahhah (victim victim victim VICTIM!!) tomorrow is the day hehehe


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Dislike:
> -waiting for my victim's name
> -vague lists
> -glitter bombs (still picking glitter outta my hair)


You left out The Song. Shall I start singing it here?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

No auditor! Please!
Go back to singing "this is Halloween" and I'll glad sing a long and even dance with you! But more small world!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello my evil evil reaper, 
I like most things Halloween except cutesy, sparkly, girly Halloween things. Every year we throw what has become know as Katoween. We convert our home and yard into a spooky good time. We have different themes throughout the party. 
Spider room - Tons of egg sacs, spiders, and a few spider victims. 
Dungeon - creatures in cages, reaper in the corner, flaming cauldrons 
Attack of the birds - black birds and a bit of blood
creepy nursery - some mutilated dolls, a witch nanny 
cemetery - some graves, and a few ground breakers
I do not need creepy sounds or music and I'm not a fan of candy. I don't think I need any extra egg sacks. I could use more things that are weather proof but no matter what you send me I'm sure I'll love it.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

beautifulnightmare said:


> No auditor! Please!
> Go back to singing "this is Halloween" and I'll glad sing a long and even dance with you! But more small world!


Never turn down a lady when she asks you to dance....just let me rest my vocal cords.


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

frogkid11 said:


> Awesome KMB!!! I am still catching up on what everyone posted - I am headed to check out your list now. So what's the chances I will get you as a victim and you get my name??? LOL


Funny...I was thinking the same thing!  If you're reading my list don't say I didn't warn you, I wrote a book! I didn't at first but then I kept seeing posts from Bethene saying how we all needed to be more detailed, so I went back and added a ton of stuff. Guess I went a little overboard!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

kmb123 said:


> Funny...I was thinking the same thing!  If you're reading my list don't say I didn't warn you, I wrote a book! I didn't at first but then I kept seeing posts from Bethene saying how we all needed to be more detailed, so I went back and added a ton of stuff. Guess I went a little overboard!


That list was PHENOMINAL !!!! You are correct, we think exactly alike. You MUST post some pictures of your decorations - I have tried to make an album but the pics must be too large because they never show up. I'm going to try to load them to a website and then post the link. SOOOOO can't wait to get my victim (and I have my fingers crossed that it's you)!!! Happy Haunts !!!!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Aw thanks frogkid11! 

Please please please try to get your pics posted. I would LOVE to see them and get some inspiration! 

I'm so frustrated with pics. The first year we did a "big' party was 2009. The pics I have up on the forum here aren't great, most were taken before or mid way through the party. The following years I always tell myself "must take pics...must take pics" and it never fails, I'm always rushing around like a chicken with my head cut off. Between lighting all the candles, getting the food put out, the music just right, and oh, I almost forgot, getting myself into costume! Right when I get ready to start taking pics the doorbell rings. It's a wrap from there, before you know it, I'm looking at a half eaten buffet table and am busy entertaining guests.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Not a fan of glitter or real feathers that disentegrate over time. Not a huge fan of the little animated stuff that breaks easily. I love funkins and the jack-o-lantern faces of pumpkinrot's many designs he comes up with can be seen on his site for his various years decorating. I like the "Halloween in a jar" things that have been posted lately. I'm in serious need of PVC candles and a couple of those black drippy candles with faces (I'll add a pic to my albums) for my witch candle pedestals). Seems like I never have time to make these. Please no more dollar tree tombstones or gargoyles!  Would LOVE some vent motors as I can't find any if my SR has some spare ones. LOVE the high quality, heavy skulls from Walgreens they've carried the last few years, and you can see I have 2 in my pictures but can always use more of those. Albums will have pictures of what I like and what I have to give you an idea, and I'll be updating over the next week as well. I'll be adding some pics of examples of things I could really use / like as well in an album. You can see I'm a fan of black cats in witch hats or with pumpkins. Not a gore fan (no packaged body parts). HUGE fan of some of the Dave Lowe Prop Cabinet of Curiosities items, like the Captain Hook's Hand, Hand of Glory, and the Mary Poppins ad to name a few. His eye for detail is so good I'm almost scared to try and replicate them for fear mine wouldn't turn out near as good!

If I'm lucky enough to get Terra, I love the headless horseman, and the Blackbeard tombstone from last year (can't begin to say how much on that one). Yes, I currently don't have a yard, but I have a balcony with a decorating contest and am not ever turning down the chance for a Terra tombstone!!!

May update this post to as more comes to mind.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Just jumped in at the last minute. 


Likes: almost anything Halloween. I love witches and witch themed stuff. I have nearly nothing witchy because i just recently decided I'd like to have witchy things around all the time My haunt this year is going to be hansel & gretel so anything I could use in that or a graveyard would be great. Pumpkins, tombstones, whatever I like it all. Glitter does not offend me in any way. I don't decorate my haunt too cutesy but with my theme this year I am using a lot of candy, candy cane, etc type stuff. I really need a burned copy of the hocus pocus soundtrack. I like blowmolds, candles, things that light up. 

We do a cemetery every year too so anything for it would be great. 

Dislikes: SNaKes!!! no really gory stuff. My really into vamps or werewolves. 

I don't care if it's new, used, garage saled, homemade. I will love it all I am sure!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Guess I'd better get this posted so I can be victimized! 

Likes: Vampires, zombies, tombstones, sound fx, anything gorey

Dislikes: Not really into the Twilight stuff

Just doing a small indoor thing this year with no real theme (I kinda like mixing things up a bit) Actually I'll be pleased with whatever I receive.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Victim? Here victim, victim, victim. Where are youuuuuu?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

This needs to move closer to the other thread


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I dislike waiting for my victim!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Likes: Tabletop decor, indoor and outdoor Halloween decor (scary or not so scary but not gory), etc.

Dislikes: Overly gory stuff and overly cutesy Halloween or fall themed decorations. 

Additional details: This is my 2nd year doing a cemetery. 

Thanks again


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Also wanted to let my reaper know that I updated my likes/dislikes on the thread but didn't on my PM to Bethene.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

This needs to stay closer to the top so victims can stalk easily....muahahaha


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Also wanted to let my reaper know that I updated my likes/dislikes on the thread but didn't on my PM to Bethene.


Me too!


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

To my Reaper,
Just a few things to help out in your quest!
Likes: black cats and witches of any variety,vintage,new,funky,statue or in print. I decorate with alot of gothic items,black metal,candelabras and oddities. Favorite colors are dark purple,black & silver. Love funky owls & ravens. Frankenstein & the Misses are prominent everywhere.,Especially the black & white original version of them. I love anything original & crafty! I think that's the best description of what my world involves.
Dislikes: blood & gore,clowns,snakes & just plain gross things.


----------



## pickleman (Nov 7, 2008)

(sorry I'm late, but better late than never I guess)

Likes - Classic horror up to and including the 80's. (Freddy,Jason, etc.) I like building things, or new ideas. Kits are a fave. Favorite colors black, camo, green. I hunt, so if you could find something that combined hunting and haunting... that would be cool. Prop parts are cool... I am really happy with most anything at all, truthfully. 

Dislikes - Cutesy, Snakes, Movies like Saw or Hostel or other 'torture porn' type movies. 

Themes - I collect wolves and knives (Useful ones). The haunt theme is Mad Lab/ Castle. I'll be running the bar, so anything that was spooky and bar related (signs or whatever) would be neato

I have these stores near me.
Dollar tree
Dollar general
Micheals
Hobby Lobby
Big Lots
CVS/Walgreens
Spirit
Target
Wal-Mart (but who doesn't really?)


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I've read a couple of posts where people said they wish their victim had explained more about their likes and dislikes. I hope I gave enough information, because I don't want to be a problem for my reaper. But just in case, I really will like anything I get. I love vintage Halloween. I love homemade Halloween crafts. I love spooky Halloween. I love monsters, bats, ghosts, cats, Disney, mice, flowers, clowns and just about anything else you can think of. I love anything from thrift stores. I hit them about once a week, just to see if there is something I can turn into a prop. I love how you can get more for your money there. Next year my theme is going to be overrun with pumpkins, so anything pumpkiny will work. The only thing that doesn't go over big in my yard haunt is the devil. I'm in an area where some people think Halloween is devil worshipping, so I stay away from that so as not to irk them anymore than I already do. But really I will love anything I get. Have fun with it! If you like it, I promise I will too.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

To my Reaper: I also like popsicles, but please don't send me any because they might melt.


Thank you!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Dear Reaper,

I have updated my likes/dislikes post. I hope you are looking forward to reaping as much as I am!

Zombiesmash


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Dear Reaper, I can feel you lurking! My likes are anything Monster movie themed, We are doing a Monster movie theme party this year. Turing the inside into a haunted theater. This is our 5th year haunting and this will be our first official Party with a guest list of 20 +. Very exciting. Outdoors is our ever increasing haunt. I look forward to being your victim! And I am easy, I like anything Halloween! I like monsters, bats, cats, spooky, vintage, gore, medical equipment, homemade, thrift store finds black and white decor etc Owls seem to have my love this year too! 
Dislikes Clowns. Sry but I am firm on this one. Family members have real fears as do I. Happy Haunting!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

We are known as the Halloween House on our street. My friends come over in costumes and roam the yard. I'm usually stationed in our grave yard. We hook up our computer to speakers in the bushes so we can have different sound effects. We have several fake creatures set up and a flying crank ghost on porch. Last year we added a photo op spot 
Likes: anything traditional, pumpkins,spiders,witches,black cats,etc
Dislikes: blood, gore, body parts, or overly cutesy


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bump it up, it's feeling lonely down here away from the others


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

Ummm lets see.... Likes and dislikes.... Oh there are so many things I love. Beetlejuice, all the great originals. Like Frankenstein, werewolves, vampires, ghosts. Creepy clowns. I love all the things that bath & body works brings out for this time of year. Love the baking things such as cupcake liners and all the cool sprinkles. Can't get enough of the little hairy spiders and would love to have one of those scary looking rats. Love zombies, like the ones from Paranorman or like the old Thriller video.

Dislikes, I can't do gore and all the blood and no country looking stuff. Other wise I'm pretty easy to please.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Bump this up, I happen to know that a few people haven't posted here yet. The more detail you give, the better your chances of liking what you get.


----------



## Its..all..Hocus...Pocus (Aug 26, 2011)

I keep checking the forum like a crazed maniac waiting for my victim. Husband keeps threatening to take my computer away. I told him if the wants to keep his hands he better stay away LOL! Anticipation is killing me......


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

No, no no. This goes on the FIRST page, along with the other SR threads. Not hiding on the 2nd page where people have to go hunt it down. Come on, now, come along.....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

lol Auditor...little bugger is always sneaking off huh?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jinkies, i check out my profile today, and there's 8 potential reapers that have been frequenting here lurking in my profile. how's a ghoul to know who her reaper is if you all are checking me out. lol.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> jinkies, i check out my profile today, and there's 8 potential reapers that have been frequenting here lurking in my profile. how's a ghoul to know who her reaper is if you all are checking me out. lol.


i don't try to figure it out. i like to be surprised  lololol


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> jinkies, i check out my profile today, and there's 8 potential reapers that have been frequenting here lurking in my profile. how's a ghoul to know who her reaper is if you all are checking me out. lol.


That is the point!!


----------



## nochevys (Aug 8, 2009)

I do a huge graveyard theme with witches zombies & the usual graveyard halloween type things. anything that goes in a graveyard would be great...

Don't do gory or cutesy just creepy


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> jinkies, i check out my profile today, and there's 8 potential reapers that have been frequenting here lurking in my profile. how's a ghoul to know who her reaper is if you all are checking me out. lol.


*Ha ha and BOO!! I just thought I would check out your profile hallorenescene -- just to add to your list of lurkers!! LOL LOL Hey - hows come nobody is lurking on my profile?Boo Hoo BOO!*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

and so i see you did susie. lol. and here i've been trying to stay away from profiles so they don't know it's me. 
witchymom, i'm one of those Christmas peakers. i also don't get mad when someone tells me the ending to a movie. and how about that, i got 10 lurkers now. lol. curious now to see who is my reaper.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bumping...................


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

what goes bump in the night?


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

YAY I have my victim and I couldn't be happier! This is going to be SOO stinking fun


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

katshead, am i your victum? looking forward to a nice gift.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I love anything Halloween but, I guess I tend to lean more to the dark and creepy than the cute side of the Holiday. I like just about anything to do with ghosts and the paranormal, and I also like records to play on my Fisher Price Record player and books on or dealing with the Holiday. I have a small party every year so any indoor decorations would be great. My display is split into two sections, a cute side for the smaller TOTs and a creepy side. The creepy side centers on a graveyard, which is my fav part of my display. There is really no way to go wrong with me cute or creepy, inside or out, would be welcome at my house.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

kab said:


> Dear Secret Reaper-
> 
> I am so excited for this. This is my first year (somehow I missed this last year).
> 
> ...


I've seen others link to their Pinterest boards. What a great idea they had!!! Here is the link to my board: http://pinterest.com/kab827/halloween/


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim,
I know where you live and what you like....get ready and relax because Uncle Gris has the perfect gift. All other members will hate you so lock your doors at night WAWAWAWA!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Mr. Gris said:


> Dear victim,
> I know where you live


That is a little freaky and spooky!! LOL Am I your victim??


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Uncle Gris. I will lock my doors just in case but you know here in Texas we carry guns. 
Secret Reaper I am waiting with extreme excitment to receive my gift.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Dear victim,
> I know where you live and what you like....get ready and relax because Uncle Gris has the perfect gift. All other members will hate you so lock your doors at night WAWAWAWA!


i didnt used to lock my doors, but after my killer dog passed away, i started locking the doors......
and its ok if you know where i live!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

HAHAHAHA Secret Reaper brings out the creeper in all of us!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

To ship or not to ship, that is the question..... Its early yet. Should I make my victim wait??


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Mr. Gris said:


> Dear victim,
> I know where you live and what you like....get ready and relax because Uncle Gris has the perfect gift. All other members will hate you so lock your doors at night WAWAWAWA!


WOW! Uh.... ROFL Gris is getting his reaper on!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

chinclub said:


> That is a little freaky and spooky!! LOL Am I your victim??


freaky... spooky... and kinda sexy! LMAO


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I totally didn't post my pinterest account and I see quite a few victims that did. Great idea. Here is my contact info for my Reaper if you'd like to look at ADHD gone wild.

http://pinterest.com/thegigglefairy

I also have a wish list in my photo albums.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

My Victim is a lucky Victim, will soon receive there Reaping.. Muahahahahaha


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

chinclub said:


> To ship or not to ship, that is the question..... Its early yet. Should I make my victim wait??


the anticipation is the best, you don't know when, you don't know how, but you will know you will feel the cold clammy hand of reaper, hehehe. 
just when you think it's safe (WAM) you've been Reaped


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey boils and ghouls. We have a lot of Secret Reaper threads going on right now and it's getting difficult for everyone to keep up with them all. Let's try to let all these die down and start posting in here http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/118438-official-secret-reaper-discussion.html Hope this is easier for everyone


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Reopened for SRII


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like I am the first to list Dislike and Likes for Secret Reaper II. SO I will start.

LIKES: Halloween theme jewelery, Evil Queen of Snow White, skulls, Crow/Ravens, pumpkins with weird faces, art work for the walls, fall leaves, cutesy Rats, black cats, witches, I LOVE DISNEY HALLOWEEN, U. Studio Monster. I just like the softer Halloween themes while my daughter, NOWHINING is more Gothic and haunting themes and my other Daughter, Spookyone just plain like them bloody.

HATES: Gorey, bloody, scary movies, body parts and zombies.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Secret Reaper II:

This year I am splitting my theme between Zombie Day Care & Mad Scientist Chemistry Lab. 

Likes: Anything related to Zombie Babies. Homemade items, if you have the talent. Anything that can be used for a chemistry lab. Lab Instruments, X-Rays, Lab Signs, Demented Nursery Toys, Books, Blocks, ect..., Any Zombie Baby Room Decor. 

I don't mine anything used, antique, or thrift store. I would prefer if you have the talent one piece (that is awesome) as opposed to a lot of smaller things. But really I wouldn't mind either.

Dislikes: Cutesy Stuff, Glittery Stuff

To help with ideas I have created a pinterest page with images of things that I like.

Here's a Link to my pinterest: http://pinterest.com/gricelda_castro/halloween-secret-reaper-ideas/


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Secret Reaper II 2012:

Likes: I love owls, witches and moons. I love tiny things like dollhouse miniatures, scrapbook supplies, micro mini sculptures. Anything smaller than a couple of inches is wonderful. I like the classic black and orange color scheme. I also like things in the black, purple, green scheme. Pieces and parts are great. Random broken Halloween jewelry, loose beads or charms. Spooky is great. Cute is good if it's got personality or if it's original. I love love anything handmade. special edition candy or baking mixes and the like will always make me smile. Vintage items, real or reproduction. 

We decorate inside and outside, every nook and cranny. Current projects are: scrap booking (cards and photo layouts), turning an old wooden dollhouse into a Halloween themed haunted house. (just started. Currently unfurnished), windchimes (any dangly weatherproof items are good for this.), string dolls (I could use some more embroidery floss for this, small styrofoam balls, or Halloween themed buttons. Always baking cookies cakes and making candy. 

Dislikes: blood and gore. A few drips of blood on a vampire: fine. A severed limb that sprays periodically: not so fine. Hot pink glittered items. (a bit of accent glitter is great but an entirely glittered item is a bit much) anything generally deemed inappropriate for kids under 13.

Almost forgot to add I have a son 8, daughter 5, and 2 yorkie size pups. Any treats for any of them would be well received I'm sure.

And I can't stress enough how lovely handmade items are


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Secret Reaper II 

OK... Here's my list.

My likes: 
Vintage halloween items, halloween folk art, primitive halloween anything rocks! Victorian and carnival, black cats, bats, witches, large and really detailed spiders, boxes of insects and snakes (glow in the dark is fun too) owls, crows and vultures, glittered items, slime lights (walmart had these many years ago and I haven't seen them since), rusty, metal plaques or signs, pictures or replicas of gnarly-creepy trees, abstract drawings or paintings of autumn or halloween scenes, coffee table books of halloween decorating ideas, Tim Murton paper insect sculptures, halloween kitchen items (cookie cutters, mitts, towels) a foam pumpkin carved to reflect alfred hitchock...or any black and white horror film actors, a cd or book of old ghost stories, halloween themed dog collars (size medium), bandanas or costumes to fit two pugs (both are girls), flickering candles or ANYTHING homemade, thrift store treasures, coffee mugs for two, gourmet pumpkin spiced coffee, any fall/halloween candles or tarts, halloween themed tart burner... and gummy worms 

My dislikes: 
Anything gory, gruesome, bloody, gross, cutsie (unless pug related), halloween teddy bears, recent horror films and smarties candy. 

I think that's all


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

mine list in on the top of page 2, from the first reaper, I really enjoy reading every ones lists, while alot are similar, the little nitty gritty things are different,,


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Secret reaper II

I* LIKE CANDYCORN <3 <3 * 

I HATE SPIDERS!!

there, that just about says it.. but for more details read om :

I live in Denmark where we hardly have halloween. here will be few bits in the well assortet shops, but not much, so Im the easiest victim ever. Things you may think is bland or boring, is new and exotic to me! 
I like second hand things/ hand me downs, because Its a great way to keep consumerism to a minimum but still have a blast at halloween! I like home made things, and weird things. In general i like bodyparts, bloody gory things, steam punk, and gothic looking things. 
I wont have outdoors decorations, and last year I got this huuuge box of fabouless items from my then reaper nhh so I have lots of cool tradictional things for this year as well for my indoors  ( exept for candy corn. One can never have to many candy corn ever... mmmm candycorn.........)

I would absolutly love to get some bits for my party theme, wich is the apocalypse and I think we will be somewhere between 15-25 lol.. (its still to early to tell) Its a zombie/virus/armageddon/everything that can go wrong went wrong-sorta apocalypse. I have awonderfull creepy basement setting, and im hoping to find cool decorations of some sorts.. scene setters, fabrics, anything. i want it to look like an abandoned cellar, where the windows are barred (to not let zombies in) there should be gasmasks/protective wear, ready to eat food, zombiekiling weapons etc. Also of course i need blood and gore lol.. zombie arms sticking out of the cellarrooms would be fun, or creepy sounds, creepy lights.. glowing food colour maybe, or something with glowsticks that will make drinks look like nuclear waste (is it waiste or waste... :-/) . zombiefood recepies, pictures with ideas for a costume maybe ( I have no idea.. last year i kinda forgot too as I was so wrapped up in the party lol and people have treathened to come really dressy this year) Biohazards signs, or Nuclear waste signs, things I can decorate the walls and windows with, without the super killing me the day after  -So anything that would fit into that scene would be fab.
And candy corn maybe??


----------



## nicnacnikki (Oct 5, 2009)

Likes: vintage/retro inspired decorations. I really like the legend of sleepy hollow and the headless horseman. I like decorations that are inspired by classic horror movies. I like both gory and cutesy things. I like both indoor and outdoor decorations. I like unique and/or homemade decorations. I have a Halloween village that can always use additions. I love skeletons and mummies and Egyptian stuff. 

Dislikes: anything edible will probably melt on its way to Texas. I'm not super into vampires. Other than that, I pretty much like everything else.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i like everything

large spiders, bats, rats, hanging ghosts and ghouls, harry potter (yes, hes halloween related.....lol), random body parts, animated body parts (walking hand), pretty much anything that makes noise, candelabras. handmade or store bought items. and candles, walmart has some fall scented candles that smell great, pretty sure its just the mainstays brand. ive almost burned up my mulled cider one and none of the others i got from other stores smell. potholders and kitchen towels, and vintage halloween. glitter is ok, but if you must.. black glitter is preferred. not a big fan of the super colorful glittery objects unless its a orange pumpkin with orange glitter or a white/cream skull with white glitter. i like them as long as the glitter matches the color the object is supposed to be naturally... also, nutcrackers. surprise me! i love being surprised. 

i do prefer the darker side of halloween over the cutesy side, but really, i like it all. i could probably find a use for anything.

and skull pops! i want skull pops, lots and lots of them. skull pops are actually a priority item so if you can find them, please get a few bags!

and heres my pinterest link: http://pinterest.com/mariposa0283/, there are some things on there that i would love to have but i just lack the creativity to put it together, like the glittery pumpkin scene diy. LOVE that thing. home baked halloween themed goodies, so long as they're tasty and sans poisons (unless its yummy and wont kill me) and razorblades. 

also, puzzles. glow in the dark preferably. i have a glow in the dark christmas puzzle with a really nice scene on it, i need one for halloween and i cant find any that i like. 1000 piece max. and dog shirts.. medium size for a small dog (dachshund). i already have the black and orange stripe one from kmart and 2 of the lighter tshirts from target, but can never have too many doggie shirts for this year and future years.

here is an image of the shirts i dont need for my poochie:









should add that i dont like clowns, not scared of them but i just think they're tacky. so please, do not send me any clown stuff. its likely to get torched lol.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I like stuff that has to do with Graveyards, Mad Scientists, Skeleton Living Room (outside) and Witch Themes. I do an outside theme between those 4. So anything to do with those I am totally fine with. I do like blood and gore . Basically there are two things I try to avoid in my scenes 1. Clowns and 2. Babies Dolls n Stuff dealing with small kids that are bloody. Well I think that is the jest of things... Hope everyone has an AWESOME 3 Day WEEKEND... 

From the Sniggley One


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

likes: Vintage (vintage look/ primitives) Halloween stuff, creepy things, props, skeletons, scarecrows, skulls, pumpkins/jack-o-lanterns, witches, vampires, blow molds, Halloween village things, pewter pendants, etc.. Pretty much anything really. 

Dislikes: Gory/ bloody things, Satanic themed stuff, Because we live in Florida, and they would probably melt or pop in shipping...Candy, candles, wax items, liquids.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Ecstatic to be participating again this year. Figured I had missed it but looks like I still made it in time! 

I'm doing a haunted type library inside my main living room this year. Its in the beginning stages, but something I intend to build upon over the coming years. I will be building a mummy for one corner, lots of creepy books and many fake candles and anything else I can come up with or get ideas on. 

Outside we will be starting a haunted ice cream parlor. Nothing is started yet, but ideas we have in the making are: icky ice cream flavors that are in "tubs" for tasting, sundaes with any nasty topping idea you can fathom, other misc food items you might find such as hot dogs, burgers .... all "horrified" if you will and there will be tables/chairs eventually as well. I will be doing myself up as a psychedelic waitress. 

I don't really care for cutesy or cartoonish things. I'm definitely into the blood, gore and creepy stuff. Other than that I'm so open to anything Halloween related.


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Dear Secret Reaper, I have been a good ghoul this year! ......Oops wrong season!
Likes: Witches, zombies, skeletons. I have a mad scientist and small lab scene. I like scary, but not too gory. I don't have a specific them, just a mix of different things. I have a yard haunt, but also decorate inside. Surprise me, I just love Halloween like everyone else on here! You can view my pictures for an idea of what I like. Have fun with it


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

the second reaper 

love out door haunts
skeletons
zombies 
bloody things 
disgusting things 
Monsters 
indoor haunts
I dont like spiders but honey put in a request for them this year 

dislikes 
clowns 
and cute things

i am truly easy to please, hand made items are welcome as are thrift store and yard sale finds
here is my pinrest 
http://pinterest.com/moonwitchkitty/

muah happy haunting let the games begin


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Likes: Anything Zombie related, Halloween lights, Spiders, anything cemetary related (tombstones, ground breakers), Halloween party supplies. Candles oh and not really Halloween Volkswagons (explains my screen name)

Dislikes: Glitter or super gory (I love it, but my 2 year old would freak).


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok, I realize I'm late getting into the game, but here I am..... I really don't have much of anything, I am just starting out. Looking more for outdoor decorations, things I can put out for trick or treaters

My likes:
Zombies! 
werewolves
bats
spiders
skeletons
tombstones
saw some neat potion bottles on a few posts
Hands, eyeballs

Dislikes:
Glittery things - whats with that trend? 
excessively gorey ( I have young children)

Thats about it.....I am so excited to try this! Can't wait to get my victim and my return package......Happy Haunting all!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

This exchange is full of awesome!!!

My likes: Halloween coffee mugs, halloween nail polishes, crows, pumpkin related items...we are doing a cornfield/scarecrow theme, pumpkin flavored foods/candies, halloween lights, fall scented candles..spiders..I'm easy to please

Dislikes: Cutesy Halloween decor

Thanks & can't wait to get started!

UPDATED: Lanterns...need some lanterns for my haunt if possible..doesn't matter what kind.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

It's over, isn't it? Are these for SR II?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> It's over, isn't it? Are these for SR II?


I believe they reopened it for SR II.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Secret Reaper II

DISLIKES: Not a big Vampire fan, just not my style. Not too into "cutesy" Halloween either. I save that for my kiddos, lol!

LIKES:

Skeletons and creepy skulls..
Witchy and magick things..
Any kind of lights, even simple orange and purple strands. I can never have enough!
Strobelights to go inside jack-o-lanterns..
Creepy cloth, always need it!
Halloween shape ice cube trays..
Halloween shape cookie/candy making pans..
Halloween sprinkles or icings/ orange candy melts etc..
Cool shaped jars/bottles and labels for my apothecary collection I just started..
Pumpkins of all shapes sizes, love'em, love'em, love'em!
Creepy Halloween necklaces on thick and long chains..
Scary looking trees, lol..
Candles of all types, scented or unscented. (Love Yankee!) Love the novelty spooky shaped ones too.
Creepy candleholders/candelabras..
I would REALLY love some handmade things, I appreciate those kinds of gifts the most!

Here is my pinterest. The first 12 or so boards are my halloween/witch/fall boards and contain lots of ideas of my style for any handmade items! http://pinterest.com/byondbzr/

Edited to add: I have two kids, my daughter Rylie is 7 and my son Mason is 5. I also have two pretty kitties. You do not have to include anything for them unless you would like to!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OK here we go hope i do this right  

dislikes 
Not into cute Halloween stuff, or gory blood stuff just not my thing, clowns 

*LIKES*
Love Skull anything, 
Gargoyles, 
tombstones, 
Bats, 
coffins , 
witches, 
spiders, 
candles, 
mummies
crows
the colors black,red,gray and purple,
inside or outside stuff


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Secret Reaper II*

Yay! I didn't miss out on secret reaper for this year. This is the first one I've participated in so bare with me if I'm not doing something correctly. 
I usually throw a Halloween party each year and also decorate both the inside and outside of my house. Each year is a different theme typically, although I try to reuse stuff from previous years. I try to always make or build at least one new thing each year. This year my theme is "Nightmares & Phobias". I have gathered most of the items I think I'll need but if my secret reaper happens across something cool that might fit with the theme I'd be happy to add it to my decorations / props. I'm fine with new items, thrift store finds, handmade things, etc. I'll be pretty happy with just about anything my SR decides to send. Personally I think it's going to be more fun making a package up for my vic. 


Likes:
Skulls - I collect them. (real ones, fake ones, decorative art pieces, photos, human, animal, etc.) 
Skeletons / Bones / Teeth / Fangs (again real ones, fake ones, etc.)
Old Black & White Monster Movies (think the old Universal Monsters)
Werewolves 
Vampires (not Twilight kind though.I prefer more traditional vampires)
Zombies
Witches, Magic, Voodoo, etc.
Stuff that is or looks old and/or vintage (postcards, photos, books, bottles, brooms, tools, weapons, decorations, etc)
Bottles (one can never have too many of those to stick weird and creepy things in)
Halloween related lights or things that light up
Pumpkins / Jack-o-lanterns
Crows, Ravens, Owls, Bats, Vultures
Fall colored and/or fall scented candles 


Dislikes:
Really cutesy Halloween stuff
Glitter covered stuff
Most modern / recent horror movies
Super gory stuff (I try to stay away from the really gory/ disgusting stuff because I live just down the street from an elementary school and thus I get a TON of younger ToTers every year. I try to scare them and make some stuff realistic but at the same time I also try not to go to the point of making them have nightmares and getting my door knocked on by their upset parents.)


I am very much looking forward to finding items for my victim, and hope that whoever gets me won't stress over what to get me as I'll be happy with most anything.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

This too is my first ever Secret Reaper thingie, so I'm a little anxious. Anyway, the items I have here are things that I can use for my haunt/personal enjoyment (Likes) and stuff I have no use for or generally don't like (Dislikes). My haunt theme this year is a haunted theater, so make of that what you will. Anyway, let's cut to the chase.

To whoever my potential Secret Reaper is, take note:
Likes:
Skulls and bones 
Smaller Gemmy items (Preferably made after 2005)
Haunted house items (Changing portraits, haunted mirrors, busts, etc.)
Body parts (Hands and feet, maybe eyeballs and fingers)
Theater items (Tickets, popcorn boxes, etc.)
Any strange candies (Especially if it coincides with anything else on this list)
Mad scientist items
Victorian-styled items
LED candles/candelabra
Creepy dolls/toys (Jack in the boxes, baby dolls, etc)
Decorative items like spider web or creepy cloth/freaky fabric, maybe black roses
Older horror films (Anything from the Universal classics to any cult favorites, the cheesier the better)
Vinyl records, preferably older music (Like 40s/50s swing/jazz/country)

Any of these (Except the Gemmys of course) can be homemade/store bought/found at a yard sale, flea market, or thrift store. I won't mind.

Dislikes:
Witches-
Singing/dancing items
Kiddie items
Clowns
Glitter/glam items
Anything horror related relating to a movie made after 2000 (So no Saw, sorry! ^_^)

To whoever I'm a Secret Reaper to, let's just say I have a few surprises in store for you.


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

Love any outdoor decorations, need lighting, I love all the handmade items that I'm not too skilled at making-which equals pretty much everything. I don't like anything too gory or cutesy and I really don't like clowns  Other than that I love everything and not picky at all.


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

mwahahahaha... I mean yay!!! 1st time trying this and it sounds like so much fun. To which ever Reaper it may concern...

Likes:
Zombies
Werewolfs
Mummies
Blood
Masks
classic Universal or Hammer horror
HUGE Haunted Mansion fan
Nightmare Before christmas
skulls
tombstones
edgar allan poe is my hero
stuff a witch might have around for my witches den
outdoor lighting
Halloween themed snowglobes
anything for my outdoor cemetery
burlap and creepy cloth

dislikes: 
glitter ( get enough of it from my daughters)
clowns
spiders
anything too cutesy 
blowmolds
torture stuff
remakes of perfectly fine horror films
anything too breakable (my wife and kids are clumsy and they wont last)
inflatables
stuff that wont last a Washington rain storm


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I won't lie... the little devil in me wants to send clowns to those who don't like them, but I never have.... hehehe.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

SRII
I prefer spooky/creepy outdoor decor including cemetery/graveyard stuff, skulls, bones, skeletons, ravens,owls, vultures, witches and anything related to them, vampires [more classic than modern], werewolves, ghosts, traditional scarecrows, JoLs, vintage Halloween stuff, voodoo, gargoyles, Dia de los Muertos

I dislike: clowns--they just creep me out--, anything cute [unless it's vintage] , glitter, cute glitter, extreme gore, psycho/serial killers [except Jack the Ripper, he's a classic], pirates, aliens and my wife says absolutely no zombie babies, no vampire babies, pretty much no babies of any kind. I don't decorate indoors so indoor decor has to be really awesome or it ends up never getting unpacked.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Likes: Books (homemade, novels [I'm lacking in my Halloween collection], coloring), cats, owls, Disney, die cuts, unique/old/vintage items, Gothic/Victorian, plates, ceramics, ghosts, Charlie Brown, Haunted Mansion, Harry Potter, Oldies Halloween, witches, vampires, Hocus Pocus, Tim Burton, M&M's, lightning, fun, boys, real, a painting (if artistic) vintage-looking or cute, poems, goblets, mugs, 1920s-1950s, things that light up, Wizard of Oz, Fairy Tales, The Vampire Diaries, Once Upon A Time, haunted houses/mansions

Adjectives (don't need to be all of them): Fancy, classy, cute, scary, spooky, fun, creepy but in a way that can be admired or edgy, pleasing to the eye, some emo

Favorite color is lime green

I do like blow molds but I don't have a yard of my own to display them 

Indoor haunt

Dislikes/Don't need: Candy corn, gore, guts, napkins, jewelry, eerie sounds CD, ice cube trays, creepy cloth, Do Not Enter or Caution tape, web, candles, baskets, horror movies, aliens, clowns, DVDs/movies, insects, spiders, snakes, skulls, crows, cheesey, bottle labels (unless they're homemade), not too glittery

Pinterest: http://pinterest.com/MarauderTiff/halloween-spooks/

Stores Nearby:
Wal-Mart
Target
Walgreens

ETA: I don't know how expensive black lights or strobe lights are, but I think they'd be cool to have/get. Also, The Legend of Sleepy Hollow (either the short story or the cartoon) is fabulous! I do like cameo necklaces (with a durable/decent chain). Socks! One can never have too many socks. And I saw a neat old-fashioned lantern on the site. Add bags/purses, decorative votive holder(s) (with flame-less candle(s)), scarves, and Charlie Brown. And I find I have a weakness for castles. Add dragons to the list.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Joining in for the first time! 

My style is classic Halloween; witches, pumpkins, ghosts, etc.
My favorite things are:
Disney's Haunted Mansion
Halloween kitchen items such as towels, table linens, salt and pepper shakers, etc.
Vintage style Halloween items
Anything witch or fortune teller related
Realistic skulls
Not-at-all offended by glitter! 

Dislikes:
*BUGS! (can't emphasize that enough!)*
Gore (blood, guts, body parts, etc.)
Demons
Shaped or detailed candles, because I can't bring myself to burn them.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

.................


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

SR2:
Dear Reaper
I have 4 small monsters, um kids, so nothing too gorey! Love pumpkins, ghosts, lights, bats, and spiders. Pretty much anything Halloween I would love! I also have a big soft spot for anything homemade!
JOLs are my favorite Halloween item to display! I would call my decorating style classic Halloween black and orange and purples everywhere. I am going to post in my albums the decorations I already have up!

Since I have kids, glitter and cutesy are ok.

Also I love candles in fall scents and Halloween socks! Gee golly I think I have like 8 pair but I wear them all year!


Dislike: gore, guts, blood, Anything inappropriate for kids to see.

Thought I'd add my pinterest for ideas
http://pinterest.com/roseylilmomma/halloween/


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

My likes from the first SR is up on this thread, that's pages ago. So I'll update it a little.

My likes- vintage looking decorations, black and white, I LOVE glittery things, witches, bats, OWLS, haunted mansion, moons, stars, pumpkins, homemade, unique, vampires, candelabras, skulls, pumpkin/fall scented candles, really anything pumpkin scented, OH, I don't know how I forgot this, I LOVE all things Disney halloween themed, haunted mansion & theme park! I also like yard sale, regifts, stuff you don't want and anything else!

Dislikes- aliens, CLOWNS, anything Gorey, bloody, or severed, zombie babies.

I live in an apartment so I can't really decorate outside.


http://pinterest.com/mystikgarden/halloweenie/


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Updated my list in an earlier post from SR I. My reaper is just going to have to stalk my old posts!  Mwahahaha!


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

We do indoor decorations and outdoor decorations. I love skeletons, skulls, and anything Poe is epic. II'm not really into the cutsie stuff or the over the top gory. We don't have much NBC either. Witches, zombies, and rats are pretty cool too.


----------



## hauntedmom (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi, my likes are pretty simple. I like anything cute or whimsical. Old time Halloween is my favorite. I also like skeletons and Jack-O-lanterns, Witches and Black Cats. I love things that are creepy, but not gory.

My dislikes are anything bloody or in the horror side of Halloween.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Likes: I absolutely, 100% LOVE all things skeleton related. If you get me a skeleton or something with skeletons on it, I. WILL. LOVE. IT. I do, however, also like cats, zombies, classic horror monsters, shrunken heads, anything that sparkles (please don‘t go TOO overboard with the glitter), bats, owls, spiders and webs (not the stretch webbing, though), spooky pictures, gothy stuff, gore, indoor décor, lighting (green/ red/ black light, etc). Thrift store items are fine, and I welcome anything handmade. I have an addiction to Halloween themed drink ware and socks. 

Dislikes: Cutesy country decor, stretchy spiderweb, bugs, clowns, snakes, modern vampires, werewolves, wax candles (battery-operated candles are fine though), Disney, Freddy/ Jason, I don't really need any party supplies like plates or napkins. Unfortunately, I’m not able to do much outdoor décor this year, so indoor stuff only. Please no candy- it always melts in the Florida heat. :’( Oh, I also have a mountain of creepy cloth so I don’t really need any- believe it or not. 

I am going to be Little Dead Riding Hood for Halloween this year, and while I have my costume mostly put together already, I want to make a basket with a wolf’s head in it to carry with me. Maybe some organs too- why not? Anyways, I’m looking for a basket and a wolf head (maybe a wolf mask that I can stuff?). As far as home decorations, I don’t have any particular theme in mind this year. I’m pretty eclectic when it comes to decorating, so anything you get or make me, I’ll MAKE IT FIT into my décor! Good luck, Secret Reaper!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

First time doing this and excited!

We have yearly Halloween parties which are quite large and outdoors, so outside things are good (tombstones, skulls, bones, critters). We make a lot of our own props and/or scenery so things like creepy cloth, spiderwebs, glowsticks (or glow anything) lights, etc. are always needed. I don't mind glitter or sparkle. I love to use fabric for draping and covering things. This year we plan to do a Nightmare Before Christmas theme and we love Disney (and Disneyland) in general so anything related to that is great. Haunted Mansion and Disney villian type things are always on my wish lists. 

I have a current fascination with all things vintage or Victorian, both in decorations and costuming. I love the look of antiqued jewelry and accessories, and anything with colored glass. Oh, also anything hair related like handbands, hats, etc. (the headband things can be fun/cutesy--I once wore springy bats on a handband all day and enjoyed every minute of it). Anything with a dark Victorian vibe is alright by me such as candleholders, bottles, books, or other knick-knacks. 

I LOVE spiders! I like both realistic ones and big fuzzy ones. I've had a 13 inch fuzzy spider for years that is kind of my Halloween pet/mascot. Other creepy crawly things are also awesome. 

Oh, I also love Halloween or any kind of creepy music, especially things that are not that well known (like Monster Mash, Thriller, etc.). I love discovering new music for Halloween. 

We're not really that fond of gore or blood. Our parties and Halloween celebrations are a bit creepy, but family friendly. Also, we live in the California low desert, so things that are heat sensitive (candles, edible objects) may not work. The temps can still be in the high 90s up until Halloween. I personally am not that fond of cutesy things (except socks--I love Halloween socks for some reason). And I don't really dig zombies or horror movies. 

I think that covers it. 

I have a Halloween Pinterest board but there's not much on it. 
http://pinterest.com/amyloper/halloween/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

We've decided what to do for our theme on the inside of our house (still graves outside) so I thought I'd add a few things here for my reaper in case I'm a difficult victim. 

We are doing an white/ bat theme. 

What do I mean you ask?

I found some pictures to help explain. 

Think this for the bats, I want a "flight of the bats through my house"








and this for the white. I'm sort of in love with toddler-sized creepy dolls. I have all the sheets for covering everything so I'm half there for the white, but need some added creepy white stuff:









I don't have a cricut to do the bats, and I haven't resorted to buying 150 off etsy, yet. 

And, on another note I love homemade anything. Really, I do. I'm super easy to please so if you are stressing about me, don't.... have fun


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

The Red Hallows said:


> We've decided what to do for our theme on the inside of our house (still graves outside) so I thought I'd add a few things here for my reaper in case I'm a difficult victim.
> 
> We are doing an white/ bat theme.
> 
> ...


love the bats...the toddler is sooo creepy. LOL.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Just want to say that whoever my Reaper is, I keep updating/editing my likes/dislikes on this thread in case you're curious!


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

*My Dearest Secret Reaper;

I am having a 1930s WhoDunIt party on October 27th and would LOVE for you to help me create ambiance! If that is not something that appeals to you, I do love everything except clowns ... they make me almost cry. 

Lets see ... LOVE witches and skellys are pretty awesome and my new addiction are potion bottles - along with everyone else on the planet this year.  Fun stuff, I suppose! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE HAUNTED MANSION EVERYTHING!

Hope this helps you, dear Reaper. I'm a bit vague because I know I will absolutely LOVE ANYTHING you send me!

Frightful Wishes,
DebBDeb*


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

DebBDeb said:


> *My Dearest Secret Reaper;
> 
> I am having a 1930s WhoDunIt party on October 27th and would LOVE for you to help me create ambiance! If that is not something that appeals to you, I do love everything except clowns ... they make me almost cry.
> 
> ...


WhoDunIt parties are so much fun! And set in the thirties? Awesome!

To my Reaper, I updated my original post more yesterday and today. It's a couple pages back.


----------

